# Jigfresh's Grow #3 - Flooded Tube Vertical - Querkle, Odyssey - 1000w



## jigfresh (Feb 26, 2010)

Alright everybody. It's finally time for a new journal. Let me tell you about myself. I'm Jigfresh and I've been a member here for a little over a year. About 6 months before I joined RIU my wife (whom I love with all my heart) suggested I grow. She was tired of watching our money go out the door, so I started researching. I read for 2 or 3 months before I started buying equipment. I had planned on my first grow costing around $500. That eneded up balooning to around $2,000. Oops. One good thing is I've been using the same nutrients for all the grows. I bought way too much.

I live in the mountains of Southern California and I have a bunch of cats. No kids yet, but hopefully my wife will be pregnant during the course of this journal. I am around 30 years old.

My first grow was a flat Scrog, in a DWC... I'm a hydro guy all the way. I grew 6 plants as I'm a medical mj patient in california and that is the suggested limit... although the state supreme court just ruled that we here in cali can grow as much as our doctor thinks appropriate. However, I just harvested 14 oz. from 2 plants last go round... so I'm not going to push the issue. I'll keep it at or below 6. Ok so the first grow was Hindu skunk and White Widow. The HS turned out great, but the WW was crap. They were all in one tank and like different ammount of nutrients. Lesson learned on multiple strains in one DWC. I ended up with 9.5 oz HS and 1.7 oz WW. 

Next (or rather during the first grow) I snuck a little Purple Kush grow in there. I don't count it so much becuase I grew 4 plants on a bookshelf under 60w t-5 fluoros for a 3 week veg and the first 5 weeks of an 8 week flower cycle. I got 2.25 oz from that grow. Man was it good smoke though... just amazing. 

Next is what I call my Grow #2, the Vertical Scrog. I did Casey Jones and Sour Grape. Both in their own 5 gal bucket. Now I could feed them different. However, I found it a pain in the ass to have two separate tanks to deal with. This grow was vertical meaning the lights (400w HPS and 250w MH) were hanging in DIY cool tubes in the center of my closet. The plants kinda wrapped around the lights and grew some real big nugs. However the problem was that there were also TONS of tiny buds becuase of the way I trimmed the plant. Lots of trimming to be done. But I have some of the best popcorn buds that have ever been grown. Not sure if that's something to be proud of, haha. The Sour Grape is beautiful smoke. It gave me 4 oz 10 g from the 1 plant. The Casey Jones plant gave me 2 grams under 10 oz. That was a plant to be proud of. During this grow I also tried my hand at soil. I ended up with 4 grams from one plant and 6 grams from another. And no I didn't type wrong, I got GRAMS, lol.

So let's see... I use Dutch Master Advanced nutrients. Along with DM additives: Potash+, Silica, Max, Zone. I also use Humboldt County's Own - Gravity... I've also used HCO - BushMaster, but not sure if I will this go. I also have a bottle of Purple Maxx, but I've never used it. I'm scared.

The light right at the moment is a 250w MH conversion running on a 250w HPS ballast. It's in another diy cooltube deal like last time.

For flowering I bought a 1000w MH/HPS ballast. I still don't have a bulb for it, but will at some point.

I'm growing 4- Querkle plants and 1- Odyssey. I got the plants as clones from a good friend. They have been in a small 2 gal DWC while I built the Flooded tube set up. One is in the flooded tubes as we speak. I'm trying to figure all this stuff out. I totally wasn't ready to start growing, but that's not a complaint... it just makes things a little more exciting is all.

Which brings me to this: This whole idea is taken from/ inspired by RIU member Heath Robinson - Thanks so much for the idea sir. I got the idea for the vertical cooltube from another RIU friend: Smoote1987 - Thank you too. My original grows idea was ripped from RIU member DrynRoasty, thank you as well. I've also plucked good ideas here and there from other RIU'ers. My man Hulk Nugs is always there to lend support, thanks bro. I know there are a lot of MJ references out there... but I get my info primarily from RollItUp. And you can see the results for yourself.

Everybody is free to post. Just try to keep negativity out. We like criticism, but not bashing. I want to get better, but I don't need to know how much you think I suck, haha.

Alright, so there is the introduction. Let's get this flooded tube vertical grow going.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 27, 2010)

So here is what's going on from the beginning. I recieved 5 querkle and 1 odyssey from a friend. They came in these red cups filled with hydroton.





















I made a little DWC for them to grow more roots while I built the new setup. Foil tape is one of my favorite things. I just love it as you will see.















I had them under 30w fluoro t-5 for a week or so. Maybe two, I'm not really keeping track. That's what I love about journals. Helps me keep track of everything. I really need to keep notes.

While putting things together I killed a plant. I felt horrible. I cleaned everything out so the plants would be safe, but for whatever reason I put them back in before I was totally done. Here is the closet empty, the dead plant, and a more complete closet.




















So now there is my diy cooltube setup in there with a 250w MH conversion bulb running on an HPS ballast.















Here's how the roots look in the mini DWC:














Onto the construction of the new tube setup...


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 27, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Onto the construction of the new tube setup...




I used 4" pvc pipe. Stuff is heavy duty. I used my dual saw to cut it. Gotta love the dual saw. I bought 10 feet of pipe for about $12. I used about 5 feet. I also bought 3 - 90 elbows, and 1 - 45 degree elbow for the drain section.

Oh, haha... I feel kinda silly doing all this stuff in the bathroom, but I don't have a garage, and I'm pretty sure it was raining and near freezing when I was doing this.


























It fits, WOO HOO.

I reusing an old rez from my first grow. And I'm using a water pump I already had. I need a larger one however. That will be here someday.

I used 3" netpots, so I also used a 3" hole saw.


























I hope you all like the profesional water delivery system. A hose and a hole. And a clear hose at that. I still have quite a bit of work to do.

I used a trash bin to cut a dam for the setup. I used sheet metal scissors, worked real good.

I use GOOP lawn and garden variety to seal the dam in place as well as fixing the pipes and fittings. I know I could use PVC cement, but with the goop I can take things apart somewhat easily.




















Here I am taping it up so the black pipe doesn't roast the water.


----------



## geffcardo (Feb 27, 2010)

good luck on your journey
i would never do something like this.............................cuz im not good with tools or creativity


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 27, 2010)

Closet is looking nuts jig did a great job at putting it all together, i know you had all the cats around helping out building it well at least when the drill and the saw were not being used .

Going to be another great grow!!!

Tell mrs Jigfresh thank you for being such a big support of your grows!!!

Looking forward to another great thread Jig, keep up the great work

aand i will be watching


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2010)

Rub a dub sub'd....DST got a front row seat on this show.....

Peace bru.

DST


----------



## fishindog (Feb 27, 2010)

pulling up my chair jig, looking good man


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 27, 2010)

Subbed. I always enjoy watching you grow Jig. You da man.1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 27, 2010)

Jig how do you like that dual saw. They look quite handy.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 27, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Jig how do you like that dual saw. They look quite handy.


The dual saw is seriously bad ass. It cut through the thick pvc like butter. It's funny becuase it just cuts... you don't even really feel it cut. Becuase one blade is going each direction there is no pull to one side at all.... just real smooth.

All the cuts on the pipe were smooth as well. No burrs or angles... just even. Also there is much control. I cut the pipe a little too long a couple times and I was able to trim off a 'donut' from the pipe that was around an eighth of an inch, unbroken. I did that three times. And that was my very first time using the saw.

The major drawback to the thing, which isn't that bad, is that heat builds up quickly. With the opposing blades and with whatever kind of differential gear type thing that must be inside to spin them... the thing heats up. I think they say 10 on 15 off. Or maybe 15 on 20 off. Either way cooling is needed, so maybe not the best for contractors. But small jobs it's more than perfect. I LOVE IT.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 27, 2010)

Was wondering is there only one dam? right before it bends down to the res tank ? or is there a dam at each net pot?

Also wondering if you figured out how your going to let them grow, vscrog vertical screen behind them like last grow, scrog horizontal screen, LST hahaha there are manydifferent ways but you already know that


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 27, 2010)

I was checking them out when they where on tv Billy Mays was slangin em. May have to get me one

Good job on the DIY Jig. Very impressive stuff. You got some skillz dooob. Peace 1BMM


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 27, 2010)

subd i followed heaths thread he would b proud..lol...are u going to keep going vert with it or keep it at 1 level


----------



## miztaj (Feb 28, 2010)

And were off! Cant wait to see how the baby heath setup works out.Whats that? Sounds like a waterfall comeing from your closet....lol

That querkle is goin to be nice.TGA Subcool strains are knockouts. I got to try some vortex from Subcool, one of the fruitiest tasting smokes i've had the pleasure of smoking. 

With that 1000 watt in there your going to be tieing up some huge nugs from falling over.


How long are you going to veg for?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Was wondering is there only one dam? right before it bends down to the res tank ? or is there a dam at each net pot?
> 
> Also wondering if you figured out how your going to let them grow, vscrog vertical screen behind them like last grow, scrog horizontal screen, LST hahaha there are manydifferent ways but you already know that


There is only one dam right before the end as you guessed. I'm not sure if more dams would mean more aggitation of the water. I think this is going to be a trial run for sure. I hope it works out well.

I beleive I will put up a screen behind the plants again... just a short foot and a half thing maybe. Not sure. I do think I will need someway to keep them away from the light.



Solcyn26 said:


> subd i followed heaths thread he would b proud..lol...are u going to keep going vert with it or keep it at 1 level


I am going one level this grow, with ideas to expand a level sometime soon. I want to stay within legal limits (whatever that means). And I am good to grow 6 at the moment.



miztaj said:


> And were off! Cant wait to see how the baby heath setup works out.Whats that? Sounds like a waterfall comeing from your closet....lol
> 
> That querkle is goin to be nice.TGA Subcool strains are knockouts. I got to try some vortex from Subcool, one of the fruitiest tasting smokes i've had the pleasure of smoking.
> 
> ...


No idea how long I'll veg. I'm taking things slow as I have a 10 day vacation coming up, and I think I still want them in veg for that. Not sure if I'll be able to get away withiout checking on them for that long. Not sure if the pet sitter is capable. Should be an adventure.

So.... with the plants and pots and stuff... I'm pretty much a dope. I was thinking the pots I had when the clones arrived would be perfect to use. They are about 4" netpots. I didn't really put together that 4" netpots wouldn't fit too well in 4" pipe. I would basically have to cut the pipe in half to put the pot in. So I've got 5 plants rooted in netpots they can't be in.

I tried cutting the netpot from around one plant, so I could re-pot it in the 3" netpots I got. I just kinda piled the roots up at the bottom of the pot, not sure how good or bad that is.

That plant is the only one I've repotted becuase I don't know if it's going to survive, and I really don't want them all to die. The repotted one is in the Tube system and not looking too great.

The other 4 are still in the DWC. I'm thinking of just using the net pots they are in, and cramming them in the holes. They will be sticking up, but at least their roots will be dangling. Not all crunched up.

Here's a couple pics.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey Jig i think the screens a good idea. lol youll have walls of green lol


----------



## Snowchild (Feb 28, 2010)

Subscribed. I really am fascinated by vertical scrog after seeing your results in that closet. I have a similar size space and would like to try it in the future. Look forward to watching this grow develop.


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 28, 2010)

jig 
you are in inspiration


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 28, 2010)

how does it look with the 4inch net pots in the 3 inch holes ?? I am thinking the bottom of the 4 inch net pot might be close to 3 inchs maybe not.

You could cut some cups up to protect the net pots that are above the flood tube.

Hmmm just thought of somthing, they are called pucks i believe or sponges lmao i really dont know different people different names. They are used for cloneing with ez cloners or diy cloners. Only problem is they dont support the plants very much. But yea there the black circles with the cut in the middle to slide cuttings/clones in and the roots hang out the bottom, dont even need the pellets.


----------



## miztaj (Feb 28, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> how does it look with the 4inch net pots in the 3 inch holes ?? I am thinking the bottom of the 4 inch net pot might be close to 3 inchs maybe not.
> 
> You could cut some cups up to protect the net pots that are above the flood tube.
> 
> Hmmm just thought of somthing, they are called pucks i believe or sponges lmao i really dont know different people different names. They are used for cloneing with ez cloners or diy cloners. Only problem is they dont support the plants very much. But yea there the black circles with the cut in the middle to slide cuttings/clones in and the roots hang out the bottom, dont even need the pellets.


A friend of mine made some of these with some foam floating noodle toys. Worked out pretty good in his DIY cloner.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2010)

miztaj said:


> A friend of mine made some of these with some foam floating noodle toys. Worked out pretty good in his DIY cloner.


 
That noodle idea is a good one. Maybe next grow. Thanks for the idea's guys.

I tried the beer cup solution.

Here is the plant that has been in the flooded tube for a few days, maybe even a week.







These are the other 4. 2 are big from getting all the light. The other two have been shaded. I'm really not being a good grower this time around. I need to step it up.








This plant is the small Querkle that I'm putting in the tubes next. I am going to use the cover and cram method.














Here is how the 4" netpots fit. I also attached pics of the waterfall, the water pump, and my airpump. I'm using the airpump for now, becuase I don't think the slow flow rate of the water provides enough Dissolved Oxygen in the tubes.... at least not until I get a bigger water pump.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 28, 2010)

hell yea man that will work, plants should love that allot more then having to be taken out of the 4inchs.

Just looking through heaths thread and got me thinking, haha i really should stop doing that, thinking that is.....

anyways.....


.... not sure how you would go about doing it, but with the water running all the time and the pump, being kinda close to the 1000watts might want to run a water temp test. 

and looking at your water res, i would think your water flow would be better if you had less tubing going to the flood pipe, straight shot


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 28, 2010)

sence your not growing on the door side are you planning on turnning the door into a reflector put up some mirror's


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 28, 2010)

good job with the airstones your going to need them with only one level..i believe heath said the dams and the 45 degree drops are what oxygenates the water...looks great


----------



## fishindog (Feb 28, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> sence your not growing on the door side are you planning on turnning the door into a reflector put up some mirror's



Mirrors=BAD


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2010)

fishindog said:


> Mirrors=BAD


Unless you look as good as me, HAHAHA.

Yeah man, fishin is correct... mirrors can give hotspots burn the plants, light some ants on fire and stuff. The door is white so I figure that's reflective enough. Plus I'm gonna have a 1K. I'm thinking it's too much light to begin with no need for maximizing things.

Hulk, I agree about the tube being shorter... but I'm not worried about water temps... yet. We'll see what happens.

Solcyn... one thing about no airstones got me in heaths setup... his top row didn't have a drop leading towards it. WHat I mean is my setup is like his top row, before the water gathered speed.

I'm not too worried about it, just a question I always had.


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2010)

fishindog said:


> Mirrors=BAD


Mirrors are also useless if you are a Vampire....or so the story goes

Do you think vampires can grow weed indoors? 

Apologies, feeling a bit mad today, and I've got at least 8 hours before I have a joint....


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey jig feeling her out ayy. Looks like your roots are developing nicely. Question, Where did you find that water pump? Been looking everywhere and cant find 1 that small. Overall very impressive Jig. Hope shes good too you bro.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 1, 2010)

Ohh Jig I got an ides that may help with the net pot prob. Since you know you way around lowes pretty good. The same area where you found those green 4" net pots. Thay have these green drain caps there there still open like a net pot except there real shallow. Like 2-3" They may work for ya if you can get the plant stable in it. Take a look next time your out bud. Peace 1BMM


----------



## fishindog (Mar 1, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Ohh Jig I got an ides that may help with the net pot prob. Since you know you way around lowes pretty good. The same area where you found those green 4" net pots. Thay have these green drain caps there there still open like a net pot except there real shallow. Like 2-3" They may work for ya if you can get the plant stable in it. Take a look next time your out bud. Peace 1BMM


I was just looking at these the other day at the homedepot...they looked perfect but they were like $7 a piece so i said screw it...


----------



## Indoor Don (Mar 1, 2010)

Subscibed Jig, much love for your constant effort in the art of growing, your def goin pro


----------



## kevin (Mar 1, 2010)

looks good jig, i'm loving the water growing myself.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 1, 2010)

kevin said:


> looks good jig, i'm loving the water growing myself.


Right on kev. I'm glad it's working out for you.

I loved the pic of the chicks. I can't wait till I'm raising some critters, with a garden out back. I hope spring comes soon for you.

Thanks for stopping by my friend. Can't wait to see you again.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 1, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Unless you look as good as me, HAHAHA.
> 
> Yeah man, fishin is correct... mirrors can give hotspots burn the plants, light some ants on fire and stuff. The door is white so I figure that's reflective enough. Plus I'm gonna have a 1K. I'm thinking it's too much light to begin with no need for maximizing things.
> 
> ...


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 1, 2010)

yeah the airstones cant hurt anything plus jig is a pro he knows what he's doing


----------



## fishindog (Mar 1, 2010)

ya i agree jig=pro


----------



## Heath Robinson (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey *Jig* nice start to your grow, I think you will enjoy running and playing around with this system. A lot of my systems use the same theme which is simply to keep the water moving at a fast enough rate to pick up dissolved oxygen as it moves around the system. 

As long as you keep the nutrient temps in the low 70s you should be fine (not trying to teach you anything its info for those looking in).

Good luck to you and your mrs, its a wonderful thing creating and having a child (only time my mrs hasn't been too tired or have a headache lol).

good luck on both counts.


Heath


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 2, 2010)

Heath Robinson said:


> Hey *Jig* nice start to your grow, I think you will enjoy running and playing around with this system. A lot of my systems use the same theme which is simply to keep the water moving at a fast enough rate to pick up dissolved oxygen as it moves around the system.
> 
> As long as you keep the nutrient temps in the low 70s you should be fine (not trying to teach you anything its info for those looking in).
> 
> ...


 +rep just because your heath -that 5hit


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 2, 2010)

My jig got some exp in the house,


----------



## keebler elf (Mar 3, 2010)

i know im nobody, but i'm watching and i have sub'd. i love your work and you are a serious teacher.-peace
-Gumby


----------



## snow4aaron (Mar 3, 2010)

Jig
Can't wait to see what happens next...
I won't be starting up again until the beginning of May! Just in time for the heat! Here's a pic of the purple kush after the chop.


----------



## Bob Smith (Mar 3, 2010)

Damn Jig, how did I miss this starting up?

Fugg me..........so I guess I need to get started on my little vertical adventure soon, huh?

Fudge.........looking good though, my friend.

And good luck with the procreation efforts as well.


----------



## bmunchies (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Jig,
I was inspired by your last grow to go vertical scrog, and I'm loving it. Instead of chicken wire, I went the nylon tomato netting route with great results so far. Purple Kush under a 400 Watt and I'm hoping for lots of it. Lol, maybe one day you'll give soil another chance.

Anyway, so excited to follow this new grow. I've had to play catchup with your last couple, so I can't wait to follow this one as it evolves. This may be a dumb question, but do the roots just flow down the tube? What happens when the roots get so long it encounters the next plant down the tube?

Here's a pic for you since your 100+ page journal was my inspiration. Only day 6 of flowering in organic soil. Training around the net has worked wonders. 
The first is last night, and the other of the first or second day after training to the net. 

Thanks again, and can't wait!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 3, 2010)

DST said:


> Mirrors are also useless if you are a Vampire....or so the story goes
> 
> Do you think vampires can grow weed indoors?
> 
> Apologies, feeling a bit mad today, and I've got at least 8 hours before I have a joint....


I love it bru. It may suck for you, but I think I enjoy when you are feeling a bit mad. Good inquiry.

I beleive Vampires can grow indoors, but there are qualifications. They can only use MH or HPS.... but not both at the same time... nor one of the dual arc, greater wavelength bulbs. Those all too closely resemble sunlight. It doesn't kill them... but it burns something feirce.

When using one type of HID they have to use special vampire growers cream. It's a whole industry like the nutrient industry. Advanced Nutrients even makes a 7 part cream. But yeah, they have it formulated so that MH wavelength light is blocked effectively. If you mix MH and HPS cream together a chemical reaction takes place and will emit a vapor that kills all nearby plant life.

One thing Vamps cant to is suppliment with UV rays. So no extra trichs for them. Plus no reptile pets. Geez it's gotta be hard to be a vampire.

Last part really sucks. Vampires develope a giant resistance to weed very quickly. Part of their protective biological qualities. So basically they can only smoke a strain for a couple weeks before it's totally ineffective. Then a new strain will do ok.

Glad you asked, lol.



1badmasonman said:


> Question, Where did you find that water pump?


I got it at the hydro store... but I swear they have the same stuff at petstores... not sure. Mine is like this: LINK



Solcyn26 said:


> the reason that the top is oxygenated is because it already cycled thru the system...when the water gets back to the rez its full of o2 from the dams and drops so whenits pumpedback up its got all the o2 it needs..but uve worked it out with the airstones so your good to go


Thanks a lot for the info buddy.



Indoor Don said:


> Subscibed Jig, much love for your constant effort in the art of growing, your def goin pro





fishindog said:


> ya i agree jig=pro





That 5hit said:


> yeah the airstones cant hurt anything plus jig is a pro he knows what he's doing


Seriously guys... you are giving me a big head. I'm really glad you guys appreciate it. It's why I do all this. FOR MY PEEPS!!!!!  



Heath Robinson said:


> Hey *Jig* nice start to your grow, I think you will enjoy running and playing around with this system. A lot of my systems use the same theme which is simply to keep the water moving at a fast enough rate to pick up dissolved oxygen as it moves around the system.
> 
> As long as you keep the nutrient temps in the low 70s you should be fine (not trying to teach you anything its info for those looking in).
> 
> ...


Thanks for checking out. I'll take any info you want to drop on me... don't matter if I think I already know it. I think I know a lot, but doens't help all the time, lol.

Also... I very much appreciate you wishing me and my wife well. It's the biggest thing I've ever wanted was a kid, and now it's finally time. I'm really really excited and it makes me feel good to know others are wishing us well.



keebler elf said:


> i know im nobody, but i'm watching and i have sub'd. i love your work and you are a serious teacher.-peace
> -Gumby


LOL dude... you are somebody. You are You. And that makes you just as great as any of 'us'. We all just folks bro. People that do amazing things.... also people that do stupid things. We all do things that make others smile... and we all do things that make us happy. We also all do things that are hurtfull to the people we love the most. We all do the same shit. That's what makes us all beautiful.

I appreciate you making your first post on my journal. That means a lot to me. From now on you are my guest of honor. 

It also means a lot that you would consider me a teacher. I've always wanted to help people do what they want to do. And here I get to help people grow a wonderful plant.



snow4aaron said:


> Jig
> Can't wait to see what happens next...
> I won't be starting up again until the beginning of May! Just in time for the heat! Here's a pic of the purple kush after the chop.


DUDE... I want some, haha.

But man... your killing me. May? That's just too long. I'm sure you want it to be sooner too. Oh well. At least there is alot of time to design everything.



Bob Smith said:


> Damn Jig, how did I miss this starting up?
> 
> Fugg me..........so I guess I need to get started on my little vertical adventure soon, huh?
> 
> ...


Not sure what rock you were hiding under, but glad you are here now. I was going to send you an invite, but you were convincing when you said you didn't need it, lol.

And yes... it is time for your vert set up to begin.... it's totally the way to go. (in my mind at least)

bmunchies... I'm gonna respond to you too. But now it's time to have some fun. I took my very first Brazilian Jiu Jitsu class last night, and I'm going to show my wife what I learned. Let's hope everyone makes it out ok.


----------



## keebler elf (Mar 4, 2010)

/I appreciate you making your first post on my journal. That means a lot to me. From now on you are my guest of honor. 

It also means a lot that you would consider me a teacher. I've always wanted to help people do what they want to do. And here I get to help people grow a wonderful plant./- Jig

well than consider this me sitting on my bean bag and sparking one to the adventure. Notepad and all.
-Gumby


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, Jig you also know yer Vampire stuf as well....is there no end to the Jigmeisters talents, hehe. Rock on Friday!

DST


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 5, 2010)

dude that vampire shit was killin me last night yo i laughed thru a whole white rhino blunt...hilarious


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 8, 2010)

Jig where are you..


----------



## shoemaker (Mar 8, 2010)

i'm subscribed, noob also, with 2 grows under me, one goin. great setup, heath is cool, lots of luck!!


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Jig where are you..


He's been taken away by the vampires.......aaaaaaaagggghhhhhhh.

Lucky for me my blood runs with whiskey....kinda puts them off


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Mar 8, 2010)

Looking good bro. Did you ever figure out how you were gonna fit the net pots in there? I probably missed where you said what you were gonna do. 
Can't wait to see some more pics. Hope you and the wife are doing well


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 8, 2010)

Everyone's missing you Jig. Did you kill all of your girls in a temporary fit of insanity, or just been busy setting up the new stuff and getting the girls ready for school?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 8, 2010)

bmunchies said:


> Hey Jig,
> I was inspired by your last grow to go vertical scrog, and I'm loving it. Instead of chicken wire, I went the nylon tomato netting route with great results so far. Purple Kush under a 400 Watt and I'm hoping for lots of it. Lol, maybe one day you'll give soil another chance.
> 
> Anyway, so excited to follow this new grow. I've had to play catchup with your last couple, so I can't wait to follow this one as it evolves. This may be a dumb question, but do the roots just flow down the tube? What happens when the roots get so long it encounters the next plant down the tube?
> ...


For sure _some_day, i'll try soil again. Plus I want to grow outdoors, so that will be really fun. I'm stoked you are trying the v-scrog. It's great I think. Lots of fun to train your girls as they grow. Plus it just looks so damn cool.

No questions are stupid my friend. Only those not asked. The roots do just sit and flow down the tubes. I'm not too worried about them all encountering eachother. There is no harm in roots tangling... until you need to move a plant or something. But I'm not planning on that.

Love the look of the setup. Getting more surface area for that 400 to work on. I'm a bit confused though.... you using the white string... or green netting? Not a big deal, just want to be clear in understanding you.

Thanks for sharing with us. I feel honored that I could have a part in inspiring your grow.



keebler elf said:


> well than consider this me sitting on my bean bag and sparking one to the adventure. Notepad and all.
> -Gumby


Right on bro. Bean bags are the best... I just hope it's heavy duty, as the cats migt rip a little hole in it. But not to worry... there's lots of metal tape around for repairs.

Glad you are here with us.



DST said:


> Wow, Jig you also know yer Vampire stuf as well....is there no end to the Jigmeisters talents, hehe. Rock on Friday!
> 
> I am basically horrible at playing Baseball. All parts, hitting, catching, throwing, pitching. So yeah... there are limits.
> 
> DST





Solcyn26 said:


> dude that vampire shit was killin me last night yo i laughed thru a whole white rhino blunt...hilarious


HAHAHA... the first time I read this I missed the word 'blunt'. I was trying to figure out how you went through a white rhino. Then I got all confused and wasn't sure what a rhino was... I kept thinking hippo. So I was picturing you running laughing your ass off, trying to tackle a white hippo, hahahaha. I'm laughing so hard right now.

Good stuff bro, glad you like my random info.



1badmasonman said:


> Jig where are you..


I was at one of my inspirational weekends. I'm doing this leadership program from a place called Landmark Education (landmarkeducation.com). It's the same place I have talked about before. Really really amazing stuff. Anyhow, it took my whole weekend up and I was staying at Grandma's house. Had the wife watch the plants, but having her do RIU is just too much, lol.

Thanks for thinking of me, friend.



shoemaker said:


> i'm subscribed, noob also, with 2 grows under me, one goin. great setup, heath is cool, lots of luck!!


Heath is cool. And stoked for your grow... hope it goes well. Thanks for stopping by.



DST said:


> He's been taken away by the vampires.......aaaaaaaagggghhhhhhh.
> 
> Lucky for me my blood runs with whiskey....kinda puts them off


Yeah man... I got some heat from the ICV (international consortium of vampires). There is a strict privacy policy regarding the skin creams. However, becuase I am no part vampire, I can not be held to their laws. There was however a conspiracy trying to prove I was a tiny bit of vampire ancestry. I dispelled this by pricking my finger and letting a drop of blood land on a bible. If you have any part of vampire in you, the bible will smoke and let off a smell of sulphur. They even had me try it twice... no smoke, no smell. And I'm still here today.

This sure is a strange twist my journal has taken.



Iamtreehigh said:


> Looking good bro. Did you ever figure out how you were gonna fit the net pots in there? I probably missed where you said what you were gonna do.
> Can't wait to see some more pics. Hope you and the wife are doing well


I am just stuffing the bigger netpots a little of the ways in... and covering them with beer cups and metal tape to keep the light out.

Me and my wife are doing well, been very busy lately. We really miss seeing you guys. I miss your wife and baby, and I miss having a good friend to be with. Hope things are good out there.



Integra21 said:


> Everyone's missing you Jig. Did you kill all of your girls in a temporary fit of insanity, or just been busy setting up the new stuff and getting the girls ready for school?


I'm sorry to say, I have let one of my plants die. You guys remember the one I stuffed the roots in the bottom of the pot... well, that's not such a good idea I guess. I mean I think it could have worked... but didn't. Oh well. It's pretty sad. It's just horrible looking.

I'm keeping the 4 left all the way to harvest.

I'm going to take pictures and tell you all about my plans with the plants and such. Just gonna do it after dinner and a little quality time with my wife. Haven't seen her in as long as I haven't seen you.

peace fellas (and ladies if your out there)


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 9, 2010)

Alright guys, so the plants aren't looking great. But for not monotoring them too much they actually look great.

I found one of the problems with the tube system as it was... for whatever reason the ppm's were super high. I have been so careless it's incredible. I made the mix in the rez going from the bottle instead of the website like normal. I didn't write anything down. ANd I never checked ppms until the other day. When I checked it was 1900. Woah. So I've been lowering it.

Also the ph was up near 6.6. Oops. These things really are weeds.

So... tonight I'm changing the good 3 plants from the DWC to the tube system. I'll probably have pics in the morning.

Here's how they look now. 












One of the querkles on the left... the only odyssey on the right







The one in the tubes right now







The goner.... sad.


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2010)

The slow death march tune quietly hums in the background as Jig puts one of his weeds to rest. RIP little one!!! Boohoo.

Glad the weekend went well old parts.

Incredible day here....the sun is shining ffs!!! Glad I ain't no night creeping blood sucker.

Peace, DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 9, 2010)

Lookin good Jig. Sorry to here about the departed. Its always sad to see. Glad t see you back though bra. Peace 1BMM


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 9, 2010)

sucks about the little one that didnt make it but the others will make up for it, still holding strong.

the one in the tube is looking the best to my eye, so the transfer and new batch of water willl bring them right back.


----------



## keebler elf (Mar 9, 2010)

No offense to your feline friends jig but im a dog man, and i am currently separated from my pal. my dog is unfortunately 3 times the allowed weight where i live and is a banned breed here =( i have a beautiful doberman pincher that is 105lbs. so my bean bag is safe for the time being.

toke up
-Gumby


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Mar 9, 2010)

Well damn how did I not notice your new thread start!? 

This is great bro. After having my head in a sharepoint book all day, its nice to come onto RIU and read about vampires, housecats, 1000w Light prospects, and your incredible yields from the previous grow.

Sounds like you are a lil lazy with your hydro maintenance this grow.  Im just poking at you, but I have done the same. "Nahh I got this" you think to yourself, next thing you know you got Rams Horns and PPMs through the roof! Hehe, another reason why i love the old poop juice method, lol. Lazy as it gets while still maintaining a proper PH and PPM. 

Im sorry if I missed it, but where is your rez situated at?

I am officially caught up, so am passing on the good vibes!!!


----------



## wonderblunder (Mar 11, 2010)

Jig, Whats going on. How are those plants looking now? Hope all is better. Are you gonna scrog this one out? I have a link to my new journal in my old journal (round 2)


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey boys - 

Here's the latest

[youtube]ZHnJnw0HC9Y[/youtube]


----------



## keebler elf (Mar 15, 2010)

Cant wait to start my own. soon, soon.


----------



## DST (Mar 15, 2010)

it's a bubblin....


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 15, 2010)

you gotta get a lab coat for the next video so it could look official...lol


----------



## PANGcake (Mar 15, 2010)

Now they're looking a lot better, not that I was ever worried... =)

Looks good, sums it all up 

//CaL


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 16, 2010)

they turned around for the better, looking good


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2010)

DST said:


> The slow death march tune quietly hums in the background as Jig puts one of his weeds to rest. RIP little one!!! Boohoo.
> 
> Glad the weekend went well old parts.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the well wishes on the departed. Let's keep that sun shining for another couple weeks, eh?

Just becuase you can go out in the sun, ou may be a blood sucking night creeper still. That's to be determined, lol.



1badmasonman said:


> Lookin good Jig. Sorry to here about the departed. Its always sad to see. Glad t see you back though bra. Peace 1BMM


Sorry I been gone so much my friend. I feel as though I've abandoned you on your grow. If you ever have questions you want answered just pm me bro. I want the best for the hydro attempt.



Hulk Nugs said:


> sucks about the little one that didnt make it but the others will make up for it, still holding strong.
> 
> the one in the tube is looking the best to my eye, so the transfer and new batch of water willl bring them right back.


It's a good thing I got 6, lol. Down to 4. Oh well... should still be an awesome grow by the end of things.

The really liked the new water.



keebler elf said:


> No offense to your feline friends jig but im a dog man, and i am currently separated from my pal. my dog is unfortunately 3 times the allowed weight where i live and is a banned breed here =( i have a beautiful doberman pincher that is 105lbs. so my bean bag is safe for the time being.
> 
> toke up
> -Gumby


All good bru. Dog people are alright. Sad you are not with your little buddy. I know how sad I am when I don't get quality time with the furry ones. They are so relaxing to me.

Feel free to post a pic of the 'little' guy.



Fred Flintstoner said:


> Well damn how did I not notice your new thread start!?
> 
> This is great bro. After having my head in a sharepoint book all day, its nice to come onto RIU and read about vampires, housecats, 1000w Light prospects, and your incredible yields from the previous grow.
> 
> ...


The rez is below the table.... below the panda film. And I am getting lazy for sure. I am going to step it up. In fact I have been quite diligent the past few days and I think I can see a difference. They are getting a little bit bushy.

Glad you are here. Not sure how you missed the beginning. Too much sharepoint, lol.

What is sharepoint anyways? Work stuff? School?



wonderblunder said:


> Jig, Whats going on. How are those plants looking now? Hope all is better. Are you gonna scrog this one out? I have a link to my new journal in my old journal (round 2)


Glad you made it my friend. Also nice to have you back on RIU. Plants looking happy these days. I just installed the screen right now... so yes I am scrogging it on this one.

I'll check the new grow.



keebler elf said:


> Cant wait to start my own. soon, soon.


Me neither bro.



DST said:


> it's a bubblin....


.... and a rumblin....



Solcyn26 said:


> you gotta get a lab coat for the next video so it could look official...lol


I actually wore a lab coat for about 6 years for a job. I think I've had enough of that, lol.



PANGcake said:


> Now they're looking a lot better, not that I was ever worried... =)
> 
> Looks good, sums it all up
> 
> //CaL


Thanks my friend. Can't wait for the coming weeks. 



Hulk Nugs said:


> they turned around for the better, looking good


Thanks my friend. I am hoping they look as good after my vacation. We'll see huh.

Alright, so I've been bad with updates lately. I've been doing all kinds of new stuff in my life, which has been very exciting, but it's also hard to change you know. Like I really miss being on RIU and talking with you guys. Learning new stuff and sharing my grow and my life. It's cool becuase I've been getting back in contact with old friends... but kinda lame it comes at the expense of my growing friends. I've met a lot of you guys, and plan on meeting more, but even the ones I will never meet, I really value you.

This growing hobby or whatever you want to call is has been so great to me, but it's in major part becuase of the awesome community I've had to share it with. I've found that growing all on my own, (like I have lately) is not as much fun. I don't have anyone to share it with. And what's the point of doing things on your own. I mean it's alright sometimes, but the best times are spent with friends and family... even if they are over the internet.

Apologies if I am making of you blush, but you mean a lot to me. 

About the grow... I've handled the pH lately, and I'm monitoring the ppms as well. The plants are looking pretty good. Not perfect, but good for sure. I installed a screen around 3 of them... going to put the rest up soon. I guess I will tie them back soon. See how they fit all spread out.

I'm thinking of taking the big one in the center and 'supercropping' it. Like breaking it and turing it to the left, to open up more room for the little odyssey... any thoughts on this. I am thinking just snap the stalk about 6 inches up from the medium and tieing up the plant to the screen to stay up. When do people usally supercrop? is it too late? how long do I need to wait to flower?

I don't think I'm going to 12/12 until maybe 2 weeks from now. Maybe another week. I've been vegging them slow on purpose. I'm glad they aren't growing an inch a day... I'd be out of space quick.

Well here's a few pics. Enjoy.

The first is how I anchored the screen to the wall. Grow room construction with a grow in progress required extra skill. You have to drill with one hand and hold the shop vac with the other. I guess I can't call this stuff medical grade anymore, lol..... like I ever could.

Well, hell, it works good enough, who need sterile buds?












Pointless shot of a drywall anchor in place:







Happy Plants:


----------



## PANGcake (Mar 16, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Happy Plants:


I'm sitting here sipping on some 21 year old dark rum wich has tastes of dried fruit, banana, nuts and chocolate. Goes very well together w my sweet bubblegum  As I said I was never worried, your plants look great. 

edit: I'm watching "Married with children", sooo underrated


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 16, 2010)

I can't believe I wasn't scribed to this shit. Thaks for the link. The ladies look good( no surprise there). So when do you start weaving through that screen or are you going to just waeve the branches? I will be watching this one from the back of the room..worry for being tardy..lol

Needless to say, scribed


----------



## Bob Smith (Mar 17, 2010)

Looking good Jig, looking good.

Gonna start building my "contraption" as soon as I get the rest of the garage cleaned out, but I'll let you know when the journal's up.


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I'm thinking of taking the big one in the center and 'supercropping' it. Like breaking it and turing it to the left, to open up more room for the little odyssey... any thoughts on this. I am thinking just snap the stalk about 6 inches up from the medium and tieing up the plant to the screen to stay up. When do people usally supercrop? is it too late? how long do I need to wait to flower?
> 
> I don't think I'm going to 12/12 until maybe 2 weeks from now. Maybe another week. I've been vegging them slow on purpose. I'm glad they aren't growing an inch a day... I'd be out of space quick.
> 
> Happy Plants:


Hey Jig, Looking good but I can only see 3 plants, am I blind? or maybe shtoned

You can super crop any time really, I have supercropped my clones a few weeks old, right up to 2 weeks into flowering, 3, weeks, 4 weeks, etc.
I think it is easier to do on green branches, perhaps 6 inches up you will be okay. Hardened bark based stems and branches are a bit riskier. Unless you are really mad it's hard to do it wrong, just don't break the outer wall too much. It all repairs itself anyway.
As far as making more room, I think with the vertical, I would say it's a no brainer in my opinion, so go for it bru. You will love the extra whammy it gives your plant by giving them a good snapping, hahaha.

How long do you need to wait until flower, how longs a piece of string my friend. I think a couple of weeks would do it though.....no point going over the score, they are going to fill out those screens big time any-ga-hoo bru. Can't wait to see it all happening.

Peace 

tot straks vriend 

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> I'm sitting here sipping on some 21 year old dark rum wich has tastes of dried fruit, banana, nuts and chocolate. Goes very well together w my sweet bubblegum  As I said I was never worried, your plants look great.
> 
> edit: I'm watching "Married with children", sooo underrated


Sounds like a good sipping drink. And yes... Married with children is under rated. I watched that show so much while it was on. Totally thought christina applegate was super hot, lol.



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I can't believe I wasn't scribed to this shit. Thaks for the link. The ladies look good( no surprise there). So when do you start weaving through that screen or are you going to just waeve the branches? I will be watching this one from the back of the room..worry for being tardy..lol
> 
> Needless to say, scribed


Glad to have you here. I was actually saving a spot up front for you. It's the one labled "Purple Kush God". If there are any scrubs sitting there feel free to notify security.



Bob Smith said:


> Looking good Jig, looking good.
> 
> Gonna start building my "contraption" as soon as I get the rest of the garage cleaned out, but I'll let you know when the journal's up.


Look forward to it my friend.



DST said:


> Hey Jig, Looking good but I can only see 3 plants, am I blind? or maybe shtoned
> 
> You can super crop any time really, I have supercropped my clones a few weeks old, right up to 2 weeks into flowering, 3, weeks, 4 weeks, etc.
> I think it is easier to do on green branches, perhaps 6 inches up you will be okay. Hardened bark based stems and branches are a bit riskier. Unless you are really mad it's hard to do it wrong, just don't break the outer wall too much. It all repairs itself anyway.
> ...


The 4th plant is hiding behind the glass of the cooltube. You can kinda see the tip peeking up.

Thanks for the tips on super cropping. I guess I should do that like now. Damn, I'm feelng lazy.

LOL... speakng of security and chairs and stuff. Reminds me of the funniest story. I went to see a basketball NBA game at the Meadowlands in New Jersey. Me and my wife had tickets, pretty cheap, way up there, but whatever, I never seen NBA before. So we get to our seats and there are some young guys there. Kinda looking hood a bit, but no thugs... basically like I was in High school. So I ask them to move as these were our seets. HAHAHAHAHA... the dude looks at me and says "Well, there is someone in our seats, so I'm not getting up. You can go ask them to move."

I was like "Are you fucking serious".... and he says "Yes." All strait faced, LOL.

Anyways, I asked the usher to fix things, and what was funny was only the two kids in our seats got up and left... we spent the rest of the game surrounded by their friends. The guys who were still there were making fun of the departed friends... laughing at how they told me to get the guys out of their seats. Even the buddies recognized how lame their friends were.

How wuss. You can't even ask someone to get out of YOUR seat. I may not be much of a "man" sometimes, but geez. You gotta have at least a little pride, no?

peace fellas


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey Jig!

First off, assholes for those kids to do that to you in front of your wife at the basketball game. I would not have had the patience you displayed and you are a better man than most for handling it the way you did. I think I would have 'escorted' those young men myself, which would have been stupid. 

Anyways! I like what you said earlier in your thread:



> I've found that growing all on my own, (like I have lately) is not as much fun.


I couldnt agree more. Unfortunately there are assholes out there, but if one is careful they can really make an enjoyment out of growing. I dont have the luxury of living in cali, but I can at least hop on an encrypted vpn connection and access this site from a server located in Amsterdam and share my fun with good friends along the way! 

Sharepoint is just Microsoft's bloated web based collaboration tool that companies use to setup intranet and internet websites.

LMAO at your pointless picture you posted. 

Your girls look really really good and im jealous of your temperature readings in your latest vid 

edit: im really really ....really high right onw


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2010)

Fred Flintstoner said:


> Hey Jig!
> 
> First off, assholes for those kids to do that to you in front of your wife at the basketball game. I would not have had the patience you displayed and you are a better man than most for handling it the way you did. I think I would have 'escorted' those young men myself, which would have been stupid.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all that. I'm glad you liked the picture.

We'll see what the temps are as spring comes around and the whole 1000w thing.



Fred Flintstoner said:


> edit: im really really ....really high right onw


I'm about to join you there.


----------



## keebler elf (Mar 18, 2010)

man jig you are much more tolerant than I. If those turds had been in my seat and antagonized me i would have physically remedied the situation. Marines surrounding your whole life gives you an edge of take no shit lol. Im going to try and get picks of my baby girl up soon, and i don't mind cats at all i just dont own any. man i love slowly working into the community here, so much to learn and try


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> LOL... speakng of security and chairs and stuff. Reminds me of the funniest story. I went to see a basketball NBA game at the Meadowlands in New Jersey. Me and my wife had tickets, pretty cheap, way up there, but whatever, I never seen NBA before. So we get to our seats and there are some young guys there. Kinda looking hood a bit, but no thugs... basically like I was in High school. So I ask them to move as these were our seets. HAHAHAHAHA... the dude looks at me and says "Well, there is someone in our seats, so I'm not getting up. You can go ask them to move."
> 
> I was like "Are you fucking serious".... and he says "Yes." All strait faced, LOL.
> 
> ...


What a pair of muff case's.....


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 18, 2010)

Coming right along there Jig. I see you got you vert screens up. Man thats gonna be like a tubular green wall lol. Totally Tubular man lol. Awesome work Jig.


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Mar 18, 2010)

DST said:


> What a pair of muff case's.....


::writes muff case down for use in future::


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 18, 2010)

They are looking good Jig. Was the last one done in a bathroom? How long do you plan on vegging them? Keep up the good work.


----------



## fishindog (Mar 18, 2010)

keep up the good work jig


----------



## nastyhr (Mar 18, 2010)

JIG!!! your the man! and its looking good! cant wait to see how tihs turns out


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you my friend for saving my seat..I had to toss someone on their head, but I am comfy now and tuned in for sure. That story reminds me of a Raider game where I had a similar expereince, but he was an off duty cop and tried to give me the whole take it easy if you want to stay out of jail bullshit..long story short I watched the game in the parking lot in a sherrifs sub station in cuffs and he left with ice on his jaw. Your aproach was probably the more mature one..I was younger and much more volitile than I am now. In life I am learning you really have to pick your battles and fast forward to the result of how you handle every situation. You did the right thing. 
The room looks good brother and as for the suppercropping, I think I have done that the lat two rounds and this time I tried topping the pk, we will have to see which they like best. But the Mango Kush ( that is what I have determined one of my mystery ladies is) can handle both topping and super cropping. Evey plant is differnent for sure. The ladies look very happy so far.


----------



## PANGcake (Mar 19, 2010)

Haha, you got so much action in your grow journals  I got 0 so i closed my thread...

Anyways, see ya soon! =)

//CaL


----------



## oldmandroman (Mar 24, 2010)

i havent been on rollit up much but now that i see u starting ya grow back that gon change keep us updated jus order my querkle today cant wait to plant it


----------



## Bob Smith (Mar 24, 2010)

Jig, I'm asking all the vertical growers I can find this same question - would you say the bud quality is diminished, both in terms of density and also in terms of half of the bud receiving almost no light?

Want to get a feel for what I'm looking at before I go on a spending/building spree for vertical - if the quality is that diminished, I'll stay with the lower yields of horizontal.

If you were able to quantify the reduction in quality (as well as you can, and obviously based solely on your opinions/anecdotes) you'd be my hero.


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Mar 24, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Jig, I'm asking all the vertical growers I can find this same question - would you say the bud quality is diminished, both in terms of density and also in terms of half of the bud receiving almost no light?
> 
> Want to get a feel for what I'm looking at before I go on a spending/building spree for vertical - if the quality is that diminished, I'll stay with the lower yields of horizontal.
> 
> If you were able to quantify the reduction in quality (as well as you can, and obviously based solely on your opinions/anecdotes) you'd be my hero.



I'm not jig, but I do have first hand experience with his last grow and I would have to say that there was no reduction in quality as far as I could tell. There were some BIG buds and really the only difference I ever noticed in the side that didn't get as much light is that it wasn't purple. I don't know if that helps you out any but I did notice you were asking for opinions, so I thought I would add that.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 24, 2010)

im bak and alive bitches! haha done workin on my growrooms for now had my surgery this mornin so i got the knee propped up and my bubbler in one hand with sum jugfresh CJ in the other, about to get my trip on with sum oxy and catch up on this new journal. im sure i wont be let down. 

+scribed brotha


----------



## bender420 (Mar 25, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> im bak and alive bitches! haha done workin on my growrooms for now had my surgery this mornin so i got the knee propped up and my bubbler in one hand with sum jugfresh CJ in the other, about to get my trip on with sum oxy and catch up on this new journal. im sure i wont be let down.
> 
> +scribed brotha



Really glad you are back friend. Hope you feel better. I have had two surgeries and it is a bitch dude. Best of luck to you mate. I usually resort to edibles or at least vaporizing for 2 weeks after the surgery. The wound heals slower if you are smoking. My first surgery, the healing was delayed cuz I started smoking for pain, I ended up with more scar tissue. After visiting the doctor, he was certain that it was the smoking. May be I experienced it because I smoked a lot. 

Hope I am not too late to this party. Looking FRESH Jig FRESH.


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 25, 2010)

Subscribed.... 

Nice going Jig... as always...


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Mar 25, 2010)

i have never seen anything like your first and this one jig your amazing!!


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Mar 25, 2010)

Yo Jiggy, looking great man. If you get a chance come on by and check out my progress. I'm working on installing the vertical screens for next round; which will be a aero scrog/sog vertical hybrid. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/273979-10-x-15-stealth-attic-13.html


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 25, 2010)

ok so just skimmed thru the new journal and im stoked to see ure gonna bump up ur wattage. should increase ur yield drastcially. when we gonna get u on c02 brotha!? last time i saw ur setup it ws legit and clean but this new setup makes u look like a madscientist! awesome concepts and good use of all ur methods, scrog, dwc, tube, vertical, etc. 
sucks about the dead clone but wat is life/success without death/failure? ull get it mang the hardwork will pay off tenfold.

if u wanna meet up again ill kik u down sum SG clones cuz i got plenty extra. idk if u want to go with the SG again after the huge discrepency between the SG and CJ last round lol. but its wat i got on deck so let me know. ill be followin!

edit; oh ya btw i concur; MIRRORS=BAD lol
hotspots is right on the issue along with the high cost to purchase a mirror that big and the high possibility of shattering it while faded. i hit my head every fuckin time im in my grow room (yes im extremely clumsy) but anyways i was gonna say get a reflector for the 1000w if u can cuz the heat itll put off on the wite door (yes white reflects great) but that wooden door and paint mite not appreciate 200+degrees 12hrs/day lol. i saw ur ventilation setup last time and i forgot wat cfm ure running but just my opinion to bump it up if u plan to run that 1000w for flower. i know ur stealth closet is dialed as is but dont wanna see u run into a heating issue. would u consider running a portable AC ductless split unit to cool the room? like were u have that hole cut in ur door just plug in the AC ductin right meh and ull b good... just a thought. ill help u out more on temps if ud like sum suggestions from wat ive learned. anyways thanks again for the CJ! im smokin all day every day recovering haha.

oh and the lady loves it. haha a lot smoother cure then my WW she votes (i agree) but she wont even smoke my shit any more  -spoiled bitch.. jk babeee... haha


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 26, 2010)

I love it bro.... sorry to spoil your girl, lol.

Just wanted to say hello to everyone from Amsterdam. It's 10:40 in the morning.  Man it's wild here as far as smoking goes. Was fun to hang and smoke bongloads watching all the folks on the street. And I've taken to riding a bike through trafiic... that's quite different as well. Glad I haven't had any accidents. The locals are nice and the chicks are pretty cute. Don't tell me wife, lol.

I visited London as well, forgot to say whats up from there. Next I'm off to Sweden via Denmark. Should be an awesome trip.

I'll show you guys some pictures later. I'm off for a smoke.


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 26, 2010)

AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## wonderblunder (Mar 27, 2010)

No place like amsterdam


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 27, 2010)

Hello all... I'm in sweden now. Having a great time, sampling the weeds of the world. Meeting great friends and having amazing times. I've got to say though, I miss my wife. We make a good team, and I guess I like sharing my life with her more than I realize. It's like all this that I', doing is fun, but I don't have my best friend next to me laughing and smiling.... 

Oh well... I'll bring her along next time. British Airways strike be damned.

Almost forgot... good luck for me. I found about a half gram of hash yesterday in Amsterdam... wasn't the best, but it was free.

Let's all hope my plants make it alone for 10 days alone. I've been meaning to text the pet sitter to ask her if things are ok.

Oh... last thing... there are funny buttons on this keyboard: 

¤  ½ § µ £ å Å ä Ä ö Ö


----------



## bender420 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hello Jig, that is so cool, your are going from spot to spot and updating us from there. 

How long is your trip mate? I am really planning of taking a MMJ vacation, go around the world sampling and collecting seeds.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh forgot to mention how wicked it is to have a 1/2 key on the keyboard. Never seen that before.


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2010)

What up world traveller!!

Just got back from the Garden Centre (only 2km down the road, but that was my travelling for the day)...more greenhouse produce...haha. Glad to hear things are going well. 

Laters bru,

DST


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh shit, I didn't know you were gonna be passing through amsterdam, LUCKY!!!


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 27, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Hello all... I'm in sweden now. Having a great time, sampling the weeds of the world. Meeting great friends and having amazing times. I've got to say though, I miss my wife. We make a good team, and I guess I like sharing my life with her more than I realize. It's like all this that I', doing is fun, but I don't have my best friend next to me laughing and smiling....
> 
> Oh well... I'll bring her along next time. British Airways strike be damned.
> 
> ...


i cant wait to go with my man...probably for the next cannacup..we have a plan we are going to find the hottest proffesional young lady in the red light district and rent her as our official joint/blunt roller...my boyfriend makes me roll he says its the absolut best to have a beautiful young lady roll up your smoke for you..but im on vacation so bring on the hooker...lol...im sorry i mean profesional call girl

ps my favorite buttons are the 7th and 8th ones they look they are short hand for asshole..big and lil....lol


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 27, 2010)

Good fun Jig. I've always wanted to make that trip around Europe with the highlight being Amsterdam. Live it up and we'll see your girls when you get back.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Mar 27, 2010)

bmunchies said:


> Hey Jig,
> I was inspired by your last grow to go vertical scrog, and I'm loving it. Instead of chicken wire, I went the nylon tomato netting route with great results so far. Purple Kush under a 400 Watt and I'm hoping for lots of it. Lol, maybe one day you'll give soil another chance.
> 
> Anyway, so excited to follow this new grow. I've had to play catchup with your last couple, so I can't wait to follow this one as it evolves. This may be a dumb question, but do the roots just flow down the tube? What happens when the roots get so long it encounters the next plant down the tube?
> ...


wow.............


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 28, 2010)

im jealous. end of story


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 28, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> im jealous. end of story


well boomer... you got something to save for next year. I think the whole vacation is going to cost maybe $4000-4500 for both me and my wife. But then again... we stay with friends the whole time which helps. However, we also pay for pet sitters and parking, and I'm sure you would be able to arrange for someone watching the dog and driving you to the airport. Anyways... it's fun shit. Kinda scary travelling on your own though. It helped people spoke english everywhere. I mean they spoke other languages to themselves, but could understand me too.

So... enough about encouraging travel. I'm writing from England now. I woke up in Sweden, spent the day in Denmark, and I'm about to smoke a bedtime bowl in London. I've spent 3 different types of money today. I bought weed out of a walk up booth in Christiana an area in Copenhagen that's really nuts. It's like not governed by Denmark... but it's just this little neighborhood. You can just smoke walking around, but weed is illegal as hell in Denmark. It's weird.

I really don't know what to say right now. I mean I have lots to say, but would rather enjoy my final hours.

Love you guys. I miss posting from home, but it's wild to be posting from the other side of the world.

peace


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow man,, I didn't know you were abroad. Awesome! Sounds like an amazing experience. Did those walk up booths have seeds?  I'll bet you got some amazing pictures, please share a couple. Since you will probably read this when you are home, Welcome Home my friend!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 28, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Hello all... I'm in sweden now. Having a great time, sampling the weeds of the world. Meeting great friends and having amazing times. I've got to say though, I miss my wife. We make a good team, and I guess I like sharing my life with her more than I realize. It's like all this that I', doing is fun, but I don't have my best friend next to me laughing and smiling....
> 
> Oh well... I'll bring her along next time. British Airways strike be damned.
> 
> ...


Hey Jig pal glad your having a good travel. Some day i hope to fuck off for awhile and sample the worlds finest.

Im sure if your wife knew how much you missed her being your road dogg shed give ya a bigg ole smootch. Good luck and happy trails Jig 1BMM


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2010)

Safe journeys to Mr and Mrs Jigfresh!! Hope your girls are keeping happy and wet.

Peace bru,

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2010)

DST said:


> Safe journeys to Mr and Mrs Jigfresh!! Hope your girls are keeping happy and wet.
> 
> Peace bru,
> 
> DST


Thanks so much for the well wishes.

I just got in the door and I probably wouldn't have posted except for what I saw in my closet when I opened the door.

A CLOSET FULL OF PLANTS.

It's seriously little shop of horrors. Stretched out beyond imagination. Now I see how people have space issues.

It's great to be back.... but damn, right off I'll have to get to work to get this under control.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 30, 2010)

Welcome home, the ladies looked like they knew you were gone. You know "while dad's gone we should stretch as much as we can" lol


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks so much for the well wishes.
> 
> I just got in the door and I probably wouldn't have posted except for what I saw in my closet when I opened the door.
> 
> ...


WeyHey, welcome home holmes I am sure you were reasonably happy to see lush greenness in your cab!! Nice one. Now to get them back in order. Hope your cats didn't get up to too much naughtyness.

Have fun sorting them girls out Jig,

Laters,

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2010)

Alright then boys and girls... What the hell do I do with these things?

Any ideas welcome.... please... tell me what you would do. Thanks.

peace


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Alright then boys and girls... What the hell do I do with these things?
> 
> Any ideas welcome.... please... tell me what you would do. Thanks.
> 
> peace


Just back from the potting shed, first joint of the day - a dried joint of NY47, pretty mofo tasty - oh, and a little bong of it on the side (not quite convinced it's as good as the chem-d linneage though!)

How about this.

1/ clone the hell out of them, this is gonna cut them back plus give you double sites at each branch you clone at. Then you can start your bending therapy on the two new shoots that come through.

2/ Now you got a load of clones....either 
a/ donate or sell to a dispencary, (don't know if you can do that) 
or/ 
b/ Find a nice spot in the woods and plant em guerilla stylleee.

That was the first thing that came to mind.

Have a good day holmes.

DST


----------



## PANGcake (Mar 30, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Alright then boys and girls... What the hell do I do with these things?
> 
> Any ideas welcome.... please... tell me what you would do. Thanks.
> 
> peace


Wawa wewa! Looking good  Why don't you try some different "styles" on them and see what you like best?! And take some clones, they seem sturdy to bounce back like that 

//CaL


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 30, 2010)

Have you thought about putting the plants behind your screen? Then you could start weaving now and like the others said takes some clones. I just cut about 40 clones off of my ladies last night to thin out the middle..I had to toss them since Ihave a couple cloners full right now already, but if you know anyone that could use them or take em to a dispensary too. Anyway, I don't knw how much room you have, but it seems like if you could some how frame up that screen between the light and the plants you are still in business with the scrog.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 30, 2010)

looks green to me


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 30, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Alright then boys and girls... What the hell do I do with these things?
> 
> Any ideas welcome.... please... tell me what you would do. Thanks.
> 
> peace


its time to whip these girls into shape start weaving those brances and supercrop and stake up the one that wont reach..dont hesitate to chop of a branch here and there if its gettin too out of control u'll make up for the weight on the other ones


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 1, 2010)

I would get to training those girls. If you cant work them through the screen because they're too tall, just use twist ties to secure them where you want.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 2, 2010)

keebler elf said:


> man jig you are much more tolerant than I. If those turds had been in my seat and antagonized me i would have physically remedied the situation.





DST said:


> What a pair of muff case's.....


Oh man guys... you aren't going to believe this. My and my wife's flight from London back to LAX was full of a giant group of young skydivers. Not really sure what the deal is, but apparently there is a massive sky diving event near where I live. Anyhow there was about 60 of them. Me and my wife don't like waiting on planes, so we usually are one of the last ones on. This time was the same, we go on late and find our seats only to find them full of people. It was a guy and a girl. Now I don't know what kinda look I have on my face when approaching these situation that extracts the response I always get. I tell the guy, "hey these are our seats". And he says.... guess what.... 

"well, someone's sitting in my seat, so.... "

I couldn't fucking beleive it. Seriously.... Again? No kidding fellas, the first thing that crossed my mind was "the guys on Rollitup are going to have a laugh at this one".

So we went back and forth for a little with him and his friend in front of him trying to work out a deal... they asked "so are you guys just looking for two seats together"... And I say "NO, We are looking for our seats, which you are in."

We eventually got our seats. Only the girl who was in one of ours was supposed to be siting next to me, so we were uncomfortable most of the time. We made up later... I told her about Cali and stuff.



1badmasonman said:


> Coming right along there Jig. I see you got you vert screens up. Man thats gonna be like a tubular green wall lol. Totally Tubular man lol. Awesome work Jig.


It's already starting to look wild... I have them tied up now. Freaking trees.



Fred Flintstoner said:


> ::writes muff case down for use in future::


I'm a fan of the term too, haha.



Integra21 said:


> They are looking good Jig. Was the last one done in a bathroom? How long do you plan on vegging them? Keep up the good work.


All my grows have been done in the same closet. Only difference was when I had the purple kush plants on a bookshelf for a couple months.



fishindog said:


> keep up the good work jig





nastyhr said:


> JIG!!! your the man! and its looking good! cant wait to see how tihs turns out


Thanks Fishin.... Nastyhr. Appreciate the support. 



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Thank you my friend for saving my seat..I had to toss someone on their head, but I am comfy now and tuned in for sure. That story reminds me of a Raider game where I had a similar expereince, but he was an off duty cop and tried to give me the whole take it easy if you want to stay out of jail bullshit..long story short I watched the game in the parking lot in a sherrifs sub station in cuffs and he left with ice on his jaw. Your aproach was probably the more mature one..I was younger and much more volitile than I am now. In life I am learning you really have to pick your battles and fast forward to the result of how you handle every situation. You did the right thing.


It was funny with this time, becuase I was really calm, and I could hear just how stupid the other guy sounded. At one point I almost wanted to help him prove his point. He had a point, but he was just all confronted and confused and couldn't get anything out that sounded rational. Just kept saying, "well... can't you just sit somewhere else."



PANGcake said:


> Haha, you got so much action in your grow journals  I got 0 so i closed my thread...
> 
> Anyways, see ya soon! =)
> 
> //CaL


It's because I give out free weed at the end, haha.

Just kidding.



oldmandroman said:


> i havent been on rollit up much but now that i see u starting ya grow back that gon change keep us updated jus order my querkle today cant wait to plant it


I'm hoping the querkle does me good. Don't leave them alone for more than a week though, lol. 



Bob Smith said:


> Jig, I'm asking all the vertical growers I can find this same question - would you say the bud quality is diminished, both in terms of density and also in terms of half of the bud receiving almost no light?


Tree high has spoken on my behalf well. I saw no reduction in quality with only 'half' the bud getting light. To me they get the same ammount of light as a flat grow. I'm not saying I'm right, but I just think the bud gets the light it does. I mean when it's flat, if the bud is directly under the bulb it gets it's 'top' lit. But not the whole part that's lit is getting direct light. Buds are all weird shaped and have parts sticking out and hairs. So even the 'top' of the bud isn't getting all direct light. Some of it is slightly reflected/ refracted/ diffused/ whatever, I'm not a scientist.

But yeah, the bottom isn't lit. Plus the buds in a flat grow that are off to the side of the bulb get a lot less direct light between the angle and buds closer to the bulb. All that. To me vert gets more light to the buds... at least in my vert vs my flat.

Half the bud is more purple looking than the other, but if you smoke a bowl from one side or the other, you can't tell a difference.

The loss in quality in my opinion is 0.0 %.



Iamtreehigh said:


> I'm not jig, but I do have first hand experience with his last grow and I would have to say that there was no reduction in quality as far as I could tell. There were some BIG buds and really the only difference I ever noticed in the side that didn't get as much light is that it wasn't purple. I don't know if that helps you out any but I did notice you were asking for opinions, so I thought I would add that.


You can always speak for me my friend. It was good talking the other day.



BooMeR242 said:


> im bak and alive bitches! haha done workin on my growrooms for now had my surgery this mornin so i got the knee propped up and my bubbler in one hand with sum jugfresh CJ in the other, about to get my trip on with sum oxy and catch up on this new journal. im sure i wont be let down.
> 
> +scribed brotha





bender420 said:


> Really glad you are back friend. Hope you feel better. I have had two surgeries and it is a bitch dude. Best of luck to you mate. I usually resort to edibles or at least vaporizing for 2 weeks after the surgery. The wound heals slower if you are smoking. My first surgery, the healing was delayed cuz I started smoking for pain, I ended up with more scar tissue. After visiting the doctor, he was certain that it was the smoking. May be I experienced it because I smoked a lot.
> 
> Hope I am not too late to this party. Looking FRESH Jig FRESH.


Glad to have you back boomer. And glad to have you along bender. Never too late man. We've been waiting for you.



GypsyBush said:


> Subscribed....
> 
> Nice going Jig... as always...


And now that Gypsy is here the party is finally getting started, WOOO HOOOO.



[email protected] T33 said:


> i have never seen anything like your first and this one jig your amazing!!


Thanks bud. I'm glad you like it. 



MoN3yb4Gs said:


> Yo Jiggy, looking great man. If you get a chance come on by and check out my progress. I'm working on installing the vertical screens for next round; which will be a aero scrog/sog vertical hybrid.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/273979-10-x-15-stealth-attic-13.html


I'll tell you what $bags. I have a serious alergic reaction to Fatman and he is all over your thread. Sorry bro, but that guy is bad for my health.



BooMeR242 said:


> ok so just skimmed thru the new journal and im stoked to see ure gonna bump up ur wattage. should increase ur yield drastcially. when we gonna get u on c02 brotha!?
> 
> but anyways i was gonna say get a reflector for the 1000w if u can cuz the heat itll put off on the wite door (yes white reflects great) but that wooden door and paint mite not appreciate 200+degrees 12hrs/day lol. i saw ur ventilation setup last time and i forgot wat cfm ure running but just my opinion to bump it up if u plan to run that 1000w for flower. i know ur stealth closet is dialed as is but dont wanna see u run into a heating issue. would u consider running a portable AC ductless split unit to cool the room? like were u have that hole cut in ur door just plug in the AC ductin right meh and ull b good...


The problem with the co2 is that my space is so small with the lights going I need the fan on all the time. And the light fan is also the room fan. So the co2 would just get sucked right out the roof.

AC would be good, only there isn't any room to put it. Damn closet is too small. Plus the whole airflow thing again, the cold air would get sucked right out.

I'm hoping it won't be an issue. It doesn't get too hot up here.

My problem at the moment is the light doesn't work. I plugged it all in yesterday and nothing happened. It could be one of 3 things. Bad bulb, bad ballast, or bad connection. It just sucks not knowing which one. NOt really sure how to figure it out either.



bender420 said:


> Hello Jig, that is so cool, your are going from spot to spot and updating us from there.
> 
> How long is your trip mate? I am really planning of taking a MMJ vacation, go around the world sampling and collecting seeds.


The trip was 10 days total. I smoked 11 different types of mj product. 6 homegrown strains. 1 brick weed. 1 from a dealer. Hash from a coffeshop. Pollen Hash from a dealer. And some chronic from a sidewalk side table in Christiana, Copenhagen. I even spread some seed love. I brought seeds from London to Amsterdam, and seeds from Amsterdam to Sweden. I'm like Jonny Pot Seed, lol.



bender420 said:


> Oh forgot to mention how wicked it is to have a 1/2 key on the keyboard. Never seen that before.


Yeah, there were all sorts of things on there. Quite interesting.



DST said:


> What up world traveller!!
> 
> Just got back from the Garden Centre (only 2km down the road, but that was my travelling for the day)...more greenhouse produce...haha. Glad to hear things are going well.
> 
> ...


Gotta get that greenhouse pumping. What an awesome set up you got there.



Iamtreehigh said:


> Oh shit, I didn't know you were gonna be passing through amsterdam, LUCKY!!!


Life is very good for sure.



Solcyn26 said:


> i cant wait to go with my man...probably for the next cannacup..we have a plan we are going to find the hottest proffesional young lady in the red light district and rent her as our official joint/blunt roller...my boyfriend makes me roll he says its the absolut best to have a beautiful young lady roll up your smoke for you..but im on vacation so bring on the hooker...lol...im sorry i mean profesional call girl
> 
> ps my favorite buttons are the 7th and 8th ones they look they are short hand for asshole..big and lil....lol


You guys sound like me and my wife. Having a cute young thing at your call is a good thing indeed. Vacation or no, haha. You gotta get some pictures of that when it happens.

and I didn't know you were a girl. I'll try to watch my language.



Integra21 said:


> Good fun Jig. I've always wanted to make that trip around Europe with the highlight being Amsterdam. Live it up and we'll see your girls when you get back.


I'm a big proponent of traveling now. I never knew how awesome it was... really opens your eyes and makes the world bigger and more exciting. Absolutely the best.

When you go to amsterdam, you gotta try riding a bike around. It's pretty hectic, but just follow the locals and you'll do ok.



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Wow man,, I didn't know you were abroad. Awesome! Sounds like an amazing experience. Did those walk up booths have seeds?  I'll bet you got some amazing pictures, please share a couple. Since you will probably read this when you are home, Welcome Home my friend!


I didn't see any seeds, but I wasn't looking very closely. They had many types of herb, and more types of hash. It was such a trip.

Thanks for the welcome home. I'll post some pics soon.



1badmasonman said:


> Hey Jig pal glad your having a good travel. Some day i hope to fuck off for awhile and sample the worlds finest.
> 
> Im sure if your wife knew how much you missed her being your road dogg shed give ya a bigg ole smootch. Good luck and happy trails Jig 1BMM


Yeah, I guess she missed me too while we were apart. It was good to get back together, but like the asshole I am sometimes I started a big fight and we went to sleep pissed. Isn't it a bitch sometimes when you can't do anything but fuck something up. Oh well, we made up in the morning and all's well.

Thanks for the well wishes my friend.



DST said:


> Safe journeys to Mr and Mrs Jigfresh!! Hope your girls are keeping happy and wet.


Thanks bru. Hope you and yours are doing amazing as well.



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Welcome home, the ladies looked like they knew you were gone. You know "while dad's gone we should stretch as much as we can" lol


It's seriously unbelievable how much they stretched. I feel like such a noob, haha. It really is like they knew I wasn't around. Damn plants, ha.



DST said:


> WeyHey, welcome home holmes I am sure you were reasonably happy to see lush greenness in your cab!! Nice one. Now to get them back in order. Hope your cats didn't get up to too much naughtyness.


The cats were well behaved, no messes... but I did screach when I saw the plants. My wife said I sounded like a little girl. She came running in " What's wrong", hahaha.



DST said:


> Just back from the potting shed, first joint of the day - a dried joint of NY47, pretty mofo tasty - oh, and a little bong of it on the side (not quite convinced it's as good as the chem-d linneage though!)


I gotta say I'm a little jealous. That looks like some good smoke there. It's a good think I have a seed of that strain. I will smoke some soon enough.

About the clones.... I don't want to mess with any now that I see the PM.



PANGcake said:


> Wawa wewa! Looking good  Why don't you try some different "styles" on them and see what you like best?! And take some clones, they seem sturdy to bounce back like that
> 
> //CaL


I think I am going to experiment a little. I'll keep you all posted.



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Have you thought about putting the plants behind your screen? Then you could start weaving now and like the others said takes some clones.


There's no room behind the screen. I just tied them back to the screen. I think this will work... we will see if and when the 1000w gets in there.



BooMeR242 said:


> looks green to me


Too much green, lol.



Solcyn26 said:


> its time to whip these girls into shape start weaving those brances and supercrop and stake up the one that wont reach..dont hesitate to chop of a branch here and there if its gettin too out of control u'll make up for the weight on the other ones


That is for sure one of the things I learned last grow. I'd rather have a few fatter buds than hundreds of little ones. I'm going to be picking off growth a lot more this round. I might ask you for tips.



Integra21 said:


> I would get to training those girls. If you cant work them through the screen because they're too tall, just use twist ties to secure them where you want.


I'm using zip ties. I like pvc a lot.  

Grow update next.


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2010)

^^^^^wowzers, that was a serious reply. Evening J!


----------



## Solcyn26 (Apr 2, 2010)

damn thats alot more focus and concentration than im capable of...lol..i would have to release a youtube response to answer that many ppl back...impressive...lol

yea im a gurl....allday...lol....but my man has desensitzed my ears to foul language and im quite the filthy sailor myself so its all good..lol


----------



## wonderblunder (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey Jig, 
Looking good, Looking forward to seeing what you did in there. I think they look great, and would have no worries....... Nothing like a little airport/airplane ruckus to get your blood running...... Put a smile on my face. I am FINALLY sub'd over, and I will be around more as I am on the last half of flowering my crop..... Looking good. Keep it up.


----------



## DTR (Apr 2, 2010)

lol where do these people come from that wont confront the people sitting in their seats but will try and defend taking yours that logic is flawless


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 2, 2010)

So here we are still with things out of control. I just never showed you guys these pics:















Here you can see how far away from the screen they grew:










Here's a couple pics of the killer stretch:
















I started tieing her up from the top. The top halves are tied back in this pic:










12/12 and some tied back plants:
















My wife's camera is awesome at taking out the orange:








































This is the top of the Odyssey:










And a parting shot:


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2010)

12/12 already, nice job. That has really reduced your veg time a lot and the screen looks pretty full there bru. Love the last pic!!!

PEace, DST


----------



## PANGcake (Apr 3, 2010)

That's some growth  Heavy stretching...looking like my NL stretch, remember? GL keeping that jungle under control Tarzan! Supercrop time?

pce, CaL


----------



## Solcyn26 (Apr 3, 2010)

lookin good jig...u can bring down some of those tall branches and weave them back thru the screen back into the more intense light ...but lookin good


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm closing in on 3000 posts... in a little over a year. That's not too bad. I think my level of addiction to RIU is managable, don't you guys? (haha... maybe not the right people to ask)

So I know I gave you all some pics, but didn't really explain what is going on. It's all happening over here. Just not in a good way. Let's see, I have 3 major problems (and some minor ones too). The 3 biggies are: 

1. The 1000w ballast I got doesn't work. I'm going to see about getting some money back over the next couple days. I'm going to order a new one. Delivered from my favorite website a 1000w switchable is only $170. Not bad at all. Now let's just hope the bulb I picked up works.

2. The Powdery Mildew is back. Sucks man. I don't really want to spray them this time, so I looked into a diy sulphur burner. I hooked that up yesterday, I'll need to take some pics. I don't really know how to use the sulphur burner, but it works.

3. My hydro system is malfunctioning!!! I guess what's happened is the roots on the last plant are totally overtaking the dam. So basically it is damed up almost completely. The other night I transfered new water in there... the pump took it to the tube, and the water just kept filling up the tube till it ran out the empty plant spot. I woke up with a few gallons on the floor and a wonder of how it got there. Some messy experimenting and I found the issue. How to correct this issue is an interesting question. Not really sure right now. I am sure of one thing. This grow is totally an experiment. I am really hoping to just get a harvest at this point. And if I get there I'm guessing it will be a small harvest as the plants only have a 250w on them now. Will be a bigger version of my Purple Kush grow, when I kept them under fluoros for veg and first 4 weeks of flower. I only got 2.5 ounces but damn were they good. Maybe that will be this time too. Only a few ounces but really killer as they will have a 1000w beating them down later.

In other news I gave the girls a dose of the BushMaster. Keep that stretch down. As always they stopped growing on contact. I left the BM in for 48 hours this time becuase I was lazy. I didn't see any ill effect so I didn't see a need to change right away after 24 hours.

After that I gave them their first dose of mixed nutes. A little over half Flower nutes with some veg nutes mixed in. The leaves are nice and dark green so I feel comfortable riding this level of N out to the end. These are supposed to be 8 week plants, so that's a plus.

I have been picking alot of growth. All the little junk in the middle I've taken off. I guess I'm slowly lollipopping them. Not really sure, just picking stuff that looks like it will be tiny popcorn buds. I'm sick of trimming those little suckers. Plus... don't we all agree that picking little stuff like that should make the buds left bigger with redistribution of growing power?

I'm really stressed at my grow right now, but it's coming along. I'll show you guys my ghetto sulphur burner in a bit.

Damn.... I gotta get vaca pics up. I'll do that.

peace

EDIT: The fourth pic is of the Green House Seed Co building. You can kinda see the GreenHouse sign in the middle.

Mellow Yellow is the first "coffeeshop" in Amsterdam.

Sensi Seeds shops window. These pics are taken from the sidewalk.

After the seeds the pics are of Sweden. Up until the IKEA. The ones after that are Denmark.

I rode a prop plane from Copenhagen to London. Landed at City... that was different.

Last two shots are of England. Gotta love the kids playing football. Not something you see in the states for sure.

Hope you all enjoyed my trip.


----------



## PANGcake (Apr 4, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I'm closing in on 3000 posts... in a little over a year. That's not too bad. I think my level of addiction to RIU is managable, don't you guys? (haha... maybe not the right people to ask)
> 
> So I know I gave you all some pics, but didn't really explain what is going on. It's all happening over here. Just not in a good way. Let's see, I have 3 major problems (and some minor ones too). The 3 biggies are:
> 
> ...


1. Can't you hook up that 400W you used last grow till you sort the 1000W "problem" out? Shouldn't you get a new ballast since it didn't work?

2. Never had powdery mildew nor have I used a sulphur burner...GL! 

3. Try make a "bendy" extention to the tube before it runs into the "reservoir" to get some more space for roots...iono! You're early in flower so I don't really see it making a dif if you get your lights in 2-3 days 

Don't worry be happy! I'm sure you'll ride the storm out 

Nice Amsterdam pics!

//CaL


----------



## bender420 (Apr 5, 2010)

Wonderful Wonderful updates.

Amazing travel shots from around the world. You are officially my latest inspiration to travel. I am a very social person and I am a bit nervous about traveling alone. It is so hard to find common time between friends to travel. Its OK for right now I will travel via your pictures. Thanks for sharing.


As far as the plants go, they look great and healthy. I am sure your already know that a lot of people have worked off your idea. But I think I might be getting next in line to do a jig style grow. I have just been too busy to read all the old posts. I will have to follow this very closely. 

BTW I love Big Bear, if I am lucky I usually go there with some fam and friends to enjoy a little vacation once a year. Those little vacation cottages are very nice. Got damn bad economy has killed any vacation time.


----------



## bender420 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh yeah forgot to mention that really sorry to hear about PMs return. 
A sulphur burner definitely works, but in late flowering if you don't want to run the sulphur burner and PM shows up you can try this products called Green Cure. You can use till the very end, it is completely organic and has minimal to very low side effects. Haven't read your old threads so sorry if you already know about GC.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2010)

Everyone... I'm totally at a loss.

I think I'm killing my plants!!!!!!! 

I don't know what is going on. I guess it's the sulphur that I didn't do right. Lol... I don't even want to ask... but do you think it's bad that the sulphur in the burner lit on fire. It was like this blue flame. And I'm sure the air it released was toxic. Damn, I'm screwing this grow up.

I got some sick ass looking leaves. Some are curling, some are clawing, some are horning, some are turning a strange orange gold color. It looks like a metal coating.

Plus the hydro system is still non operational. I'm just filling up the tubes once a day. I need to get that dam fixed.

What should I do???

In the pics I included a shot of the biggest stalk. You can see where I have been picking growth. Reminds me of how the underneath of the flat screen used to look.

Thanks everyone 

EDIT: 3000th post. WOOOOO HOOOOOO... I think this calls for a salad blunt with some hash in it.

Do you guys know the term 'Salad bowl' for when you pack a bowl with a bunch of different strains. I'm gonna light up a salad blunt. I have 4 strains for it. Should ge good.


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Jig,

Nice holiday pics. Bet you enjoyed the prop plane!!! Sorry to hear about your problems. If I remember correctly you had dams in the pipes. Would removing them be of any help, or is it not possible to remove them? Well not sure about the leaves but they look pretty damaged by something. Perhaps hold off on thee sulphur see if the problem stops. Did you order the 1000w ballast? Perhaps using a 600 and the existing 400 you got to spread the light vertically in your cupboard...just a thought ( or did you sell the 400...my brains not working tonight.haha. If the powder sulphure worked before, fuk haters on youtube and do yer thing.

Well bru, hope you get your probs sorted, I am sure you can pull it off. I have....
[youtube]BehgcuHGmPc[/youtube] 

Peace, 

DST


----------



## OutDaCloset (Apr 5, 2010)

jigfresh man i love what u have on youtube. the vertical scrog blew my mind.. jus curious what did you yeild off the entire vertical scrog dry.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2010)

DST said:


> Hi Jig,
> 
> Nice holiday pics. Bet you enjoyed the prop plane!!! Sorry to hear about your problems. If I remember correctly you had dams in the pipes. Would removing them be of any help, or is it not possible to remove them? Well not sure about the leaves but they look pretty damaged by something. Perhaps hold off on thee sulphur see if the problem stops. Did you order the 1000w ballast? Perhaps using a 600 and the existing 400 you got to spread the light vertically in your cupboard...just a thought ( or did you sell the 400...my brains not working tonight.haha. If the powder sulphure worked before, fuk haters on youtube and do yer thing.
> 
> ...


I sold the 400. All I have now is a 150w HPS, a 250w MH, and a 250w HPS. But the 150w, and 250w MH only have horizontal bulbs.

I'm sure I'll figure somthing out, lol.



OutDaCloset said:


> jigfresh man i love what u have on youtube. the vertical scrog blew my mind.. jus curious what did you yeild off the entire vertical scrog dry.


Thanks for the love my friend. I ended up with 10 oz of Casey Jones and 4 oz Sour Grape off the vert screen last run.

I'm bout to blaze this blunt. 1.70 grams of herb and about 10 little bits of hash. Don't expect much from me after this, haha.

I'm bumpin the Confidense as I spark it. Thanks D. 

EDIT: If you listen closely you might be able to hear my subwoofer in Amsterdam. I was going to sit next to it... but it's hurting my eardrums, lol. Happy monday all.


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2010)

Enjoy that salad bowl, J - think I'll pop out to the potting shed for a bedtimer.....OG Kush me thinks, with sprinkles, haha. Have a good one lad, the streets of the Dam are missing ya bru!

Peace out,

D


----------



## PANGcake (Apr 5, 2010)

Not to worry, you'll bump them back on track! 

Nice travel pics 

I started a grow journal of the Headbands, we'll see how that goes *crosses fingers*

//CaL


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Apr 5, 2010)

Man, I haven't stopped by in a few days. Thanks for sharing the pics Jig. The one of the path and the red house is such an awesome picture, I could print it out and hang it on my wall. Very nice! Good job managing those plants man and not getting overwhelmed as can easily happen. They will bounce back, but I would back off on the sulfer for a minute. Have you tried the GreenCure, it supposed to really knock the pm down? Thanks again for the Amsterdam tour


----------



## trippgordon (Apr 6, 2010)

Never messed with sulfur but I had the same problem with leaks out of a few sites....I cut/sawed the dams out with a sharp knife to get the water flowing again. Not sure what your dams are made of but I'd knock'em down.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 6, 2010)

man sorry to hear the issues, hope u figure shit out asap


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 7, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> man sorry to hear the issues, hope u figure shit out asap


Thanks for the support Boomer.

I'll respond to everyone else soon enough. Just wanted to update you all on the grow room. It turned out to not be the dam that was blocking the flow of water. It's becuase my roots are so big and massive. They just clog the whole thing up. I guess that's one reason not to veg very long in this set up. Oops.

To correct the situation of the water filling up too much, I propped up the tubes, so they are angled more. So the empty spot is higher. This seems to work for the time being. I was worried propping it up though, becuase the plants are tied to the screen and the screen is hooked to the wall. So there was a lot of resistance setting it up like it is.

The sulphur damage or whatever it is, is NOT getting any worse... so that's good. Question: Do you guys think I should pull those really funky leaves off... or just leave them?

Also good news... there is no sign on PM at the moment. If it comes back I am going to spray like last grow (thanks for that d). I'm gonna return the heat lamp thing I got. Lol... you guys never even got a pic of the ghetto ass sulphur burner, haha. It was shady.

Last bit of good news. I talked to the guy I bought the ballast from and he said he'd give me all my money back. How awesome is that. Plus I ordered the Brand Spanking New 1000w Switchable Ballast from Plantlightinghydroponics.com.... Delivered it is $170. Not bad huh. It is scheduled to arrive 13 April... and I've found it's usually a day sooner from them. So maybe the 12. It's gonna be bright in there.

So now that I've run this flooded tube deal for a little while I figure I have a pretty good idea what I think of it. And I have to say I'm very very happy I decided to go with this plan (thanks heath). I love that the plants are up against the wall, and that I can keep the roots highly oxygenated without keeping 20 gallons oxygenated, becuase I'm only working with the few gallons in the tubes. I also like the flowing water. I feel that it keeps things fresher. It's also nice having a soothing waterfall sound in my bedroom. And lastly, the growth is just amazing. I haven't had the plants in perfect conditions yet, but even with that I was surprised by the growth.

So yeah... I'd suggest this setup or a variation thereof to anyone who does or wants to do hydro.

No pics right now. Everything pretty much looks the same. It's in pause mode or something.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 8, 2010)

Just wanted to share.... this is just great. I hope you guys can appreciate it... if not you are missing out on some amazing stuff.

[youtube]oGECJP3phyY[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice, I loved the Daft Punk release with the Dog in the video. Around the World I think.....shame they are French, hahaha. They Rock for sure though!!! Happy Friday bud. Have a good one when it comes round.

Peace, D


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 9, 2010)

Still looking good Jig. I stood up for ya over on the DWC thread and I think you should be able to post there.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Apr 9, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks for the support Boomer.
> 
> I'll respond to everyone else soon enough. Just wanted to update you all on the grow room. It turned out to not be the dam that was blocking the flow of water. It's becuase my roots are so big and massive. They just clog the whole thing up. I guess that's one reason not to veg very long in this set up. Oops.
> 
> ...


i would leave the leaves on there till they fall off with the slightest tug if theres any resistance ur plants are still feeding off them


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey Jig,

This is amazing to watch. Your ladies look amazing. Im currently in the 3rd week of vedge on my first grow. Im doing a DWC/Aeroponic grow and Im learning so much following this journal. I was considering doing a Scrog next grow as I think its a little late for me now, my ladies are about 20 inches tall already. Seriously dude, thank you so much for posting this online. I live in Orange County and I wish I could post stuff online but im a pussy and paranoid. I too am only growing 6 plants. Skywalker, Headband, White Widow, White Diesel and a Purps.


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 11, 2010)

thatguy858 said:


> Hey Jig,
> 
> This is amazing to watch. Your ladies look amazing. Im currently in the 3rd week of vedge on my first grow. Im doing a DWC/Aeroponic grow and Im learning so much following this journal. I was considering doing a Scrog next grow as I think its a little late for me now, my ladies are about 20 inches tall already. Seriously dude, thank you so much for posting this online. I live in Orange County and I wish I could post stuff online but im a pussy and paranoid. I too am only growing 6 plants. Skywalker, Headband, White Widow, White Diesel and a Purps.



Boom, I felt inspired to start my own journal. Thanks for the visit. Im really happy I have you on my growteam!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2010)

lol cal.... lovin the new avatar.

sorry I been so busy lately guys. I still have half a living room. The floors are coming along though. SHould be done tomorrow. And the 1k should be delivered today.

peace

[youtube]C8G5ZRDdjvE[/youtube]


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Apr 13, 2010)

Lookin good Jiggy jigmeister! Have fun with the floors man, I just put new carpet down last week.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm surprised you didn't run in to the root space problem earlier!


----------



## PANGcake (Apr 14, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> lol cal.... lovin the new avatar.
> 
> sorry I been so busy lately guys. I still have half a living room. The floors are coming along though. SHould be done tomorrow. And the 1k should be delivered today.
> 
> ...


Ha ha, yeah I love it too, was a beetch though getting it to work, max 160 x 160 pixels and max 120 Kb file...LOL!!!

Your plants are luukin guud! As I've said earlier in this thread, "I was never worried". It's hard to kill a MJ plant unless U go totally wrong, wich u haven't 

It's 9 am and I managed to turn my hours back to normal, time for a walk w the dogs in the morning sun. Ta da!

//CaL


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2010)

The Bush Cupboard Beastie returns....sweet.


----------



## proheto8008 (Apr 14, 2010)

yo jig, 

when you coming back to verticalgreen.org ?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 14, 2010)

Check out Fox News.... pretty wild... even they are on board. It's kinda crazy there is a show called "Freedom Watch"... gotta love the wacko's on either side. They are so excitable.

[youtube]TUXvl6dyQ_0[/youtube]


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 14, 2010)

What a great speech.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 14, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> lol cal.... lovin the new avatar.
> 
> sorry I been so busy lately guys. I still have half a living room. The floors are coming along though. SHould be done tomorrow. And the 1k should be delivered today.
> 
> ...


glad i could drop by and check out the video with everything workin. be lookin forward to seeing sum colas


----------



## tightpockt (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice setup..just read all the way through the thread and just have a couple questions/suggestions.
1. What's the advantage of the flooded tube setup vs. a regular dwc? I'm guessing it's so you could space your plants around your closet? Couldn't you just do 6 hempy buckets and eliminate the res, pump, construction, root clogging etc..? I'm not criticizing at all, the setup's cool..just thinking out loud.
2. Does your whole house smell like reefer?
3. I see your ballasts aren't enclosed, they're just hung on the mounting bracket? A power supply from an old computer with a case fan already installed makes a good ballast enclosure. Again, just thinking out loud.
4. I was thinking you could take one of the hoses from your air pump, clamp the end or melt it shut and poke/melt a bunch of little holes all along the tubing and snaked that through your pvc for some added oxygen. I don't know if it would work or really make much of a difference. 

I feel awkward making suggestions to someone who's WAY more experienced than I am...I just like to mcguyver the shit out of everything.


----------



## bender420 (Apr 14, 2010)

Been very busy just like you jig. Nice video bro, as always your vertical setup with you healthy plants is very inspiring. 

Hope the sulphur vaporizing issue was resloved.


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey Jig, I need your advice. I did my taxes, and Im getting back $600 I was thinking about investing in some C02. Do you use it? Do you know anyone that does?


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2010)

Interesting video Jig, thanks for the share....hopefully govt/people taking heid.

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 15, 2010)

tightpockt said:


> Nice setup..just read all the way through the thread and just have a couple questions/suggestions.
> 1. What's the advantage of the flooded tube setup vs. a regular dwc? I'm guessing it's so you could space your plants around your closet? Couldn't you just do 6 hempy buckets and eliminate the res, pump, construction, root clogging etc..? I'm not criticizing at all, the setup's cool..just thinking out loud.
> 2. Does your whole house smell like reefer?
> 3. I see your ballasts aren't enclosed, they're just hung on the mounting bracket? A power supply from an old computer with a case fan already installed makes a good ballast enclosure. Again, just thinking out loud.
> ...


Fucking awesome bro.... I will respond to this soon. I love it though, quit apoligizing. 



thatguy858 said:


> Hey Jig, I need your advice. I did my taxes, and Im getting back $600 I was thinking about investing in some C02. Do you use it? Do you know anyone that does?


I do know people that use Co2... however I don't use it. I don't know if you know about cars... but I think of co2 like a turbo charger. It will make any car faster, but unless your car is in quality race shape in all the other parts the turbo is just going to be underutilized.

What I mean is if you added co2 to your set up now it would make a difference. If you added co2 to your setup when you had every other little tiny part working at it's max... then the co2 would make a big difference. Becuase co2 is already in the air... so we are talking about supplimentary co2 which is only used in abundance if the plants are pushing as hard as they possibly can.

So like in NFL games when the guys are getting oxygen. You could get the same oxygen on your couch, but it wouldn't make much difference as you are just relaxing.... But the NFL guy is working his ass off, so he needs that extra oxygen.

So there you go... cars + football = no co2.... lol.


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 15, 2010)

Cars, NFL and weed... Is this heaven? Jesus?


----------



## trippgordon (Apr 16, 2010)

thatguy858 said:


> Cars, NFL and weed... Is this heaven? Jesus?


 don't forget boobies


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 16, 2010)

trippgordon said:


> don't forget boobies


Nice save tripp.

So I have got to say 1000w is *BRIGHT!!!!! *I got the light in today, still need to adjust things just right, but this is just crazy.

I'm diggin the Hortilux Eye bulb too. The light is very nice... not too orange. Really a nice combo of the MH and HPS spectrums. I should have some seriously MASSIVE buds by the end of this.


----------



## PANGcake (Apr 16, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Nice save tripp.
> 
> So I have got to say 1000w is *BRIGHT!!!!! *I got the light in today, still need to adjust things just right, but this is just crazy.
> 
> I'm diggin the Hortilux Eye bulb too. The light is very nice... not too orange. Really a nice combo of the MH and HPS spectrums. I should have some seriously MASSIVE buds by the end of this.


Sounds nice! Can't wait to see those nugs forming up


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Apr 16, 2010)

Room is looking full and beautiful, 

Going to need your sunglasses when you open the door, plants are just going to get huge nugs with that light setup!

Keep up the good work


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hmm, maybe if you like your 1000W light so much, I might get one of those and throw my 600 in the other room for vedge. Your a guinea pig jig. hahaha


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 17, 2010)

haha yea def need to put on sum stunna shades when lookin into ur vertical oasis


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello everyone. I was gone over the weekend and I left the girls in the care of my wife. When I got home and looked the buds were massive compared to when I saw them about 60 hours ago. Here's what the look like now... I'll take some more pics in the light when it's on.


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2010)

Sung to the tune of The whole world in his hands:

He's got the whole sun,
In his closet, 
He's got the whole light spectrum,
In his closet,
He's got a bad ass light,
In his closet,
And he's growing bug mutha fuking buds.......

Peace, DST


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 19, 2010)

Would you say thats because of the 1000w light or because they just hit a growth spurt


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 19, 2010)

DST said:


> Sung to the tune of The whole world in his hands:
> 
> He's got the whole sun,
> In his closet,
> ...


D, this has got to be one of, if not my favaorite post on RIU. Love it bru.

On a more somber note... It's horrible about your friends brother. I can't imagine the loss of your friend, and his brothers families loss. It's tragic... but there are positive ways of looking at it (in my book at least). I've known people that have gotten drunk and driven themselves into a tree, and others that have taken their own life. At least our buddy J died for a reason. Politics aside, he died for 'something'. And cynical as we all may look at the whole situation down there, one way of looking at is that he died for the Afghani citizens. There are lots of ways we look at it in negative light, and I tend to agree with much of that negativity. But to say J died for nothing is not honoring his life. He died for something, whatever it was, it was something. And that to me is honorable, courageous, and respectable.

We love you J. And we will miss you dearly.



thatguy858 said:


> Would you say thats because of the 1000w light or because they just hit a growth spurt


It's for sure the 1k. I've never seen the difference like this in 2 days ever. I seriously think I'm going to have just a wall of buds. On Friday when I left, there were preflowers... like in the video... just some bunches of leaves getting tighter. And on Sunday night I have these formidable little buds. Just astonishing.

I'm also astonished that the 1000w is working in my small little space. There are leaves about 5 inches away from the bulb itself, and they have no heat strees, no bleaching, no real stress at all. One wild thing is the parts of the leaves that were yellow before from the sulphur, those parts are bleached to the extremem. The light just beat those leaves into submission.

These are definitely exciting times in the Jigfresh closet.


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> D, this has got to be one of, if not my favaorite post on RIU. Love it bru.
> 
> On a more somber note... It's horrible about your friends brother. I can't imagine the loss of your friend, and his brothers families loss. It's tragic... but there are positive ways of looking at it (in my book at least). I've known people that have gotten drunk and driven themselves into a tree, and others that have taken their own life. At least our buddy J died for a reason. Politics aside, he died for 'something'. And cynical as we all may look at the whole situation down there, one way of looking at is that he died for the Afghani citizens. There are lots of ways we look at it in negative light, and I tend to agree with much of that negativity. But to say J died for nothing is not honoring his life. He died for something, whatever it was, it was something. And that to me is honorable, courageous, and respectable.
> 
> ...


Hey Jig, thanks for those words, and I tend to agree. A lot of Afghanis, especially the women are really down trodden by the extremist muslim views of the tali-ban. I am not saying anything about religion, but there are good reasons for sure to help these people. And for sure, J never died for nothing!!!

Man, the 1000w sounds like it is rocking bru!!! Glad you are happy with it.

Peace, DST


----------



## kevin (Apr 19, 2010)

hey jig, just stopping by to wish you and everyone else that reads this a happy 420!!!!! congrats on 1000k light, the future is looking brighter everyday. all is good here in texas. love ya bro


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry to hijack again, but DST, I missed the post about this guy "J". Im assuming he was in Afghanistan? I dunno who is he, or what he was doing, but god bless him.

I grew up in San Diego California. All my friends joined either the Marinies, Army, or US Navy. San Diego is one of the largest military towns, if not the largest one, in America.

I couldn't join the Marines (fucking heartbreak) because when I was a kid, I had asthma. I tried 3 times. Not to sound retarded. But to me, there is nothing more honorable then laying down your life for the protection of people who cannot protect themselves. Ive lost 6 friends to this war in Afghanistan (and 2 to Iraq). 6 of my childhood friends, 6 guys I used to chase down the ice-cream man with, same guys on my baseball team and the 6 guys I had my first beers with. I would have gladly laid down my life for country and for my friends, but most importantly, for the people I was there to protect. Whomever this "J" guy was, hes a hero. tomorrow is 4/20, I will be smoking in his, and the rest of the Bad Ass Mother Fuckers honor. (fuck, Im all teary eyed) Also, any growers out there PM me if your interested in donating some of your medical crop (if you are in California) to Soldiers with PTSD. Its half the reason I grow. Hooah MARINES SEMPER FI!


----------



## ievolution (Apr 19, 2010)

damn dude u got a crazy ass grow going here. props on that. i just harvest querkle and odyssey a few weeks ago. u should check out my grow if u get a chance. id really appreciate it. got cured pics up. odyssey is 1 of my favorite smokes ive had and querkle sits me on my ass. a really good night smoke. didnt turn too purple. the cola leaves were all purple on the bottom but thats it.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/294700-my-second-400w-closet-grow-24.html


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 19, 2010)

Honestly, your making this 1000W sound too good to be true. Im seriously and honestly thinking about buying a 1000W and downgrading my 600 to vedge room status.

How are you cooling your 1000W? your inline fan how many cfm are you exausting? and how big is your grow area again? My area is 5w 7l 7H and my 600 cant get it all.Also, are you going to THC Expose in LA this weekend? should be a blast!


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow, after seeing that growth I can't wait to see how it goes. Sorry I've been outta touch, I finally started working. Grow is looking good though


----------



## PANGcake (Apr 19, 2010)

Looking sweet! I upgraded to dual 400W but ofc isn't what a 1000W is 

I'll be watching you 

edit: Oh and btw, happy 420!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey guys... what do you thinkof the new site? I'm not sure about it. I liked the old style, but this may grow on me. A bit of a bummer they took away the orange bar.... made me look bad-ass. Oh well. Anyways, happy 4.20! 

I had a nice joint today. Also trimmed the hell out of the girls. They are about half the plant they were yesterday. Pretty much every bud that wasn't as big as the biggest buds got clipped. I cut probably 8 branches off the stalks. Hope I don't stunt them too bad. I don't really care though. I AM NOT trimming a ton of little buds this time for sure. Just like 30 massive colas.

The 1000w kicks ASS. I am a bit worried about my eyes though. I gotta get some good glasses for it. Ones that I can see the plants well with.

Well.... I'm gonna smoke one for all of you tonight.

Wish we could all smoke together.


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey Jig, just a question. You said you trimmed the buds off the plant that wernt that big. Why is that? Im new to growing, so Im still learning. But seriously, Im totally thinking about going 1000W vertical. It sounds really good, and I think a better investment of my money would be a new 1000W HPS rather than a 400WMH. You should sell hydroponic supplys jig.


----------



## quickrip (Apr 22, 2010)

Whats up jig I just read back through your thread to get a better Idea of how you did the cooled vert 1000. I came across the section on cars+football=no co2 +rep for that explanation. How the hell can you try to supe up an engine that isnt even running well under normal use. That shit was right on. Im just getting started with my flood and drain setup but am very curious about vert. and dwc or nft. It seems to be the highest producing way to grow that Ive seen. Anyway do you feel at this point that the 1000 is too close to your plants? It looks like it will only be about 1 foot away.[is that accurate?] Are you getting any bleaching or ill affects since the changover? I used to roll with a 400w hps about 6yrs ago and about killed all my babies with the 2000w that im using now by getting the lights too close. Btw this was not from heat I have cooled hoods that I can touch as long as I want. It was from lumen overload. I wasnt used to runnin so many watts. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 22, 2010)

> How the hell can you try to supe up an engine that isnt even running well under normal use


Dude, you obviously dont live in So Cal. hahah


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 22, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Wonderful Wonderful updates.
> 
> Amazing travel shots from around the world. You are officially my latest inspiration to travel. I am a very social person and I am a bit nervous about traveling alone. It is so hard to find common time between friends to travel. Its OK for right now I will travel via your pictures. Thanks for sharing.


I totally feel you on the being nervous to travel bit. I had never travelled alone before and had never been to a country where I didn't speak the native language... was a total trip. You have got to get away someday for sure... it's so priceless to experience.



bender420 said:


> BTW I love Big Bear, if I am lucky I usually go there with some fam and friends to enjoy a little vacation once a year. Those little vacation cottages are very nice. Got damn bad economy has killed any vacation time.


I live in a little log cabin (well that's the living room). Would be nice to smoke one someday... as long as you aren't allergic to cats.



bender420 said:


> A sulphur burner definitely works, but in late flowering if you don't want to run the sulphur burner and PM shows up you can try this products called Green Cure. You can use till the very end, it is completely organic and has minimal to very low side effects. Haven't read your old threads so sorry if you already know about GC.


Green Cure... Hadn't heard, but now I know. Thanks for that tip.



PANGcake said:


> Nice travel pics


There is a story behind the elephants. I looked it up.



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Man, I haven't stopped by in a few days. Thanks for sharing the pics Jig. The one of the path and the red house is such an awesome picture, I could print it out and hang it on my wall. Very nice! Good job managing those plants man and not getting overwhelmed as can easily happen. They will bounce back, but I would back off on the sulfer for a minute. Have you tried the GreenCure, it supposed to really knock the pm down? Thanks again for the Amsterdam tour


Hey bro... that pic of the house on the path... that was one of my favorite moments of the trip. Me and a buddy  were smoking a joint walking down that path when we came upon the cute little house. Right then the woman who lived there popped out the front door to shake out a rug. My friend I was with is a friendly chap, so he said hello to her and a beautiful conversation ensued. She is a single mother raising her kids in the little area called Christiania, Copenhagen, DEN. She was very glad that I (being a tourist) did not just see the Downtown district of Copenhagen and saw the real life parts as well. Funny enough, that was the only part of Copenhagen I saw. She was so friendly and I can't get over the feeling of how welcoming she was. I felt like if we said we were in need of lodging for the next week she would have gladly let us in.

It was a fantastic interaction with someone I've never met before and probably won't again... and one I'll never forget.



DST said:


> Around the World I think.....shame they are French, hahaha. They Rock for sure though!!!


Daft Punk are the reason I think France has world class offerings in 'something'. They can keep everything else, haha.



Integra21 said:


> Still looking good Jig. I stood up for ya over on the DWC thread and I think you should be able to post there.


Thanks Integra... I saw that. Truth is... I feel like with the caliber of responses my question drew, I don't want to be on that thread anyways, feel me. I mean, too shallow, really? Maybe I don't have a DWC becuase W stands water and I use RO water... and it's shallow... so I guess I have a SROWC.

Appreciate the support.



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Lookin good Jiggy jigmeister! Have fun with the floors man, I just put new carpet down last week.


Man the floors are in... the walls are painted... the new rug and chair in place, and the living room is looking mighty lekker. I'll take a pic and find one of the old room. I swear our room should be in a magazine or something. Only problem one of the cats took a monumental dump on the new rug. Little f**ker.



Shrubs First said:


> I'm surprised you didn't run in to the root space problem earlier!


Me too actually. You would have thought that I would think of this problem arising... it's not like I don't have experience with DWC, or whatever I got going on. From what I can tell the roots are just insane... can't wait till the end to see them all out.



PANGcake said:


> It's 9 am and I managed to turn my hours back to normal, time for a walk w the dogs in the morning sun. Ta da!


Now that is something.... must feel kinda good to be on the same schedule as most other folks... not to mention the sun, haha.



DST said:


> The Bush Cupboard Beastie returns....sweet.


Thanks D.



proheto8008 said:


> when you coming back to verticalgreen.org ?


Not sure bro. My issue is I don't like doing shitty work... and I have a hard enough time keeping up on this journal. I feel like my Vertical green journals just suck... and then they get questions that I don't answer and I kinda feel like what's the point then. The biggest issue is uploading pics twice. I guess I could just upload at photobucket or something... but I don't really care that much. RIU is pretty much the place for me I think. Plus youtube for the videos.

Thanks for thinking of me though.



tightpockt said:


> 1. What's the advantage of the flooded tube setup vs. a regular dwc? I'm guessing it's so you could space your plants around your closet? Couldn't you just do 6 hempy buckets and eliminate the res, pump, construction, root clogging etc..?


The advantages in my head are a few. One is that the roots are not in the rez... so I can get in and access the water and tank and water pump, meters all without messing with the roots. Also, the room factor, With a reg DWC you can only put the plants where the tank allows. This setup really lets me grow the plants up against the wall. Even better than with small pots like you mention. Hempy buckets sound like a lot of watering to me. With this I just put my nutes in once a week about and add about 2 gallons of RO a day. They are drinking a lot.

The root clogging is really my fault by letting them veg so long. Will not mak that mistake next time around.

And the really big idea is to have another level of tubes running above the current one. I'm thinking 3 plants per level one on each side and the back... two levels tall. That way I can stick the 1000w in the middle hanging... I can veg the plants only 2 or 3 weeks from clone, and flip the switch, not having to trim like I did this time... and no where near like trimming the trees from my first vert grow.

I think there is another reason right now but I can't think of it. Oh... I also like the Recirculating action of the water. I know it's not stagnant in a normal DWC becuase of all the bubbles... but I like having it slosh around and move around so much... keeps it fresher in my opinion.



tightpockt said:


> 2. Does your whole house smell like reefer?


Not at all... the fan sucks all the smell out of the roof into the beautiful so cal sky. And no, I'm not worried about neighbors... don't really have any. Gotta love it. 



tightpockt said:


> 3. I see your ballasts aren't enclosed, they're just hung on the mounting bracket?


I don't have heat issues, but I do have a very limited ammount of space... so I think the way they are is good. 



tightpockt said:


> 4. I was thinking you could take one of the hoses from your air pump, clamp the end or melt it shut and poke/melt a bunch of little holes all along the tubing and snaked that through your pvc for some added oxygen. I don't know if it would work or really make much of a difference.


That is one thing to think about for sure... I hope I remember when I'm setting up my next grow. Damn airstones always clog up... but then again... I don't even know if I need the airstones in there at all... just sorta for extra safety or something.



Hulk Nugs said:


> Going to need your sunglasses when you open the door, plants are just going to get huge nugs with that light setup!


I am hoping for pineapple sized buds for sure. And yeah, the sunglasses are necessary for sure. Like boomer said, stunna shades are a must.



BooMeR242 said:


> haha yea def need to put on sum stunna shades when lookin into ur vertical oasis


See above



kevin said:


> hey jig, just stopping by to wish you and everyone else that reads this a happy 420!!!!! congrats on 1000k light, the future is looking brighter everyday. all is good here in texas. love ya bro


Thanks for stopping bye and thinking of me/ us kev. It SNOWED last night. Can you beleive that. Glad I hadn't tried to plant any outdoor plants. love ya back bro.



thatguy858 said:


> I grew up in San Diego California. All my friends joined either the Marinies, Army, or US Navy. San Diego is one of the largest military towns, if not the largest one, in America.


Aint this the truth. So weird living in LA instead of SD.... there is no military, and almost no filipinos... which is weird to me growing up in SE san diego where many filipino navy families lived. But LA has lots SD doesn't have too. So cal sure is awesome. 



ievolution said:


> damn dude u got a crazy ass grow going here. props on that. i just harvest querkle and odyssey a few weeks ago. u should check out my grow if u get a chance. id really appreciate it. got cured pics up. odyssey is 1 of my favorite smokes ive had and querkle sits me on my ass. a really good night smoke. didnt turn too purple. the cola leaves were all purple on the bottom but thats it.
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/294700-my-second-400w-closet-grow-24.html


I can't wait to have a heavy indica again. I hope my queskle sits me down good. I'll stop bye if I haven't already (too many threads too little ambition)



thatguy858 said:


> How are you cooling your 1000W? your inline fan how many cfm are you exausting? and how big is your grow area again? My area is 5w 7l 7H and my 600 cant get it all.Also, are you going to THC Expose in LA this weekend? should be a blast!


Inline 6" fan. 465 cfm. The grow area is 3' x 2' x 9'. I am using about 3 feet of the height for growing. The bottom is all rez, and the top is all fans and ballasts and plugs. Not going to be attending THC expo... got other plans. Have fun.



Iamtreehigh said:


> Wow, after seeing that growth I can't wait to see how it goes. Sorry I've been outta touch, I finally started working. Grow is looking good though


Being out of touch becuase you are working again is an acceptable reason. I still miss you though bro. Say hi to the wife and kid.



PANGcake said:


> Looking sweet! I upgraded to dual 400W but ofc isn't what a 1000W is
> 
> I'll be watching you
> 
> edit: Oh and btw, happy 420!


Congrats on the upgrade... I bet it's bright in there now! Happy 420 to you my friend. (a bit late I know)



thatguy858 said:


> Hey Jig, just a question. You said you trimmed the buds off the plant that wernt that big. Why is that? I think a better investment of my money would be a new 1000W HPS rather than a 400WMH. You should sell hydroponic supplys jig.


No interest in selling equipment. Would rather die actually than sell anything. Not my cup of tea at all. In my mind 400's are not that great. I would get a 600 if anything... maybe a 1000w. But 400's aren't that efficient. They have half the lumens of a 600.

Trimming is an interesting subject... some people would say I'm blasphemous for trimming ANYTHING off my plant. There is a school of thought that says plants should be left alone to grow... no plucking or pruning whatsoever. Then there are people who trim the Hell out of their plants. Lollipopping to the extreme where the only bud at all is just on the little tops of the plants. Usually SOG growers do that becuase of the dense even canopy they have shading the bottoms of the plants. Scrog guys trim a lot too... we trim everything there is below the screen/ canopy. There is lots of shade, and also with the screen things get really dense as they are close... so trimming the extra makes more room for air to circulate and cuts down on leaves letting out moisture as well. And there are people who trim from everywhere on the spectrum between those.

Oh... forgot to mention the main reason people seem to trim... becuase they have the opinion of something like a plant only has so much energy or resources to make buds... so why have any of that energy going to make inferior 'popcorn' buds that grow near the bottom of the plant with less than adequate light. So they trim those off with the idea that the growing energy will be diverted to the buds still growing... ie the ones on the top who are huge and getting great light.

I can't say what is true or not... I just do what I do, and what I think is best. I'm tired of trimming little buds... and also my plants still have PM issues... so I want to cut down on the density. I also just want to see how this trimming will work. You can't really experience things until you experience them you know... so I'm experiencing trimming my plants in a major way.

Hope that explains things a little.



quickrip said:


> Whats up jig I just read back through your thread to get a better Idea of how you did the cooled vert 1000. I came across the section on cars+football=no co2 +rep for that explanation. How the hell can you try to supe up an engine that isnt even running well under normal use. That shit was right on.


I like analogies and thought that one was right on. Glad you enjoyed it.



quickrip said:


> Im just getting started with my flood and drain setup but am very curious about vert. and dwc or nft. It seems to be the highest producing way to grow that Ive seen.


I think vert is great if you have a tall skinny space for sure. DWC to me is the best way to grow... or whatever you call my setup now too. Produces high, no worries about the power going out (aero/ flood+drain)... and I have all the control I want with it being hydro.



quickrip said:


> Anyway do you feel at this point that the 1000 is too close to your plants? It looks like it will only be about 1 foot away.[is that accurate?] Are you getting any bleaching or ill affects since the changover?


At this point I think the buds are handling the light ok. I notice no bleaching (and that's what I've been looking for since day one of putting in the light). The heat is just fine... actually helps keep the temps more in a good place... It's fucking cold up here. When I opened the closet this morning before lights on it said 49 degrees. Which for your euros is 9.5 C... yeah... chilly. So yeah.. the heat is ok. Don't see any bleaching yet... keeping my eyes peeled. One thing that helps is the way in which the plants are surrounding the light. Where the light is most intense, the plants are a little ways away (10-14")... the plants are closer to the bulb, but below it... so not as intense light. Those buds are as near as 6" away. Just messing around right now with a ruler it looks like all the buds still growing are between 6" and 16" away from the bulb. 

One thing that blows me away is that I can 'feel' the light... I mean not the heat... I can feel the light beating down on my skin when it's close. So I can just imagine how bad-ass fucking tough as nails my buds are going to be. Take down Mike Tyson in his heyday and shit. I'm cussing alot... it means I'm serious about how fucking awesome this is going to be, haha. I'm silly.



thatguy858 said:


> Dude, you obviously dont live in So Cal. hahah


Lol... this is why I used that analogy anyhow... becuase all these kids putting stuff on their car in the wrong order. Foundations are what houses are built on... you don't just start putting up walls and hope for that shit to stay standing. I used to be a racer back in the height of it in SD. It was always a blast blowing away the civics with my altima... haha... what a bunch of little punks we all were. Damn Fast and the Furious had to ruin it all... bummer. Oh well, street racing is pretty much a fucked up thing to do... endagers innocent lives and kills so many racers and their passengers. Glad I got over that. Also glad I never got into bikes... probably wouldn't be here typing if I got on a crotch rocket.

You know what's hella funny? In the UK... Honda Civic's are grandma cars. Like a Buick over here.


----------



## Jay_normous (Apr 22, 2010)

That is the biggest reply I have ever seen...


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 22, 2010)

congratulations jig that was the biggest multi quote reply ive ever seen. lol


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 22, 2010)

> You know what's hella funny? In the UK... Honda Civic's are grandma cars. Like a Buick over here.


haha. sorry. Ill take a 68 Charger any day of the week. I had a toyota pickup, put intake and exaust system in it. I was going to buy a 400HP crate motor for it, but I just grew up a little I guess. I like classic cars though. Like I said Charger ftw.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 23, 2010)

3 Days ago:


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Jig, remember you said you hadnt tried Skywalker? Well sir. I just picked some up and I am saving a bowl for you. I dunno when we will get the chance to smoke it, but atleast I have it. haha

PS: can you stop by my grow journal and help me top my babies. thanks dude.


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> 3 Days ago:
> View attachment 894709


Loverly jubberly Jig'ly.....


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 25, 2010)

OK guys.... I'm officially in love with the new picture upload tool. I just uploaded 20 pics so easily I can't beleive it.

I'm diggng the new site.

Thanks for the support D! (not regarding the new site... just the buds, haha)

Here's how things look today... hot off the presses:




I'm still getting rid of undergrown buds. There is just wayyyyyy too much plant in there. Grrrrrr.



And my Super- Duper Crop... Don't think I ever showed you guys up close:



This is the top of the best performing plant:



This is my favorite bud:



And a parting shot:



Have a good sunday peeps! And in case you see it in the pics... Yes... I am still dealing with my PM. Gonna give them a sulphur shower soon.


----------



## Jay_normous (Apr 25, 2010)

You're a legend...

Well done lad...


----------



## PANGcake (Apr 25, 2010)

Very very nice indeed! You need a bigger grow area?!  How come you keep getting PM, is it more comon for hydro set ups?! GJ there Scrogking! 

//pce, CaL


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey Jig i thought i had PM but it turned out not to be.

I tossed a few plants because of PM, did not want to fight it. Cleaned the room started fresh, but with in a week of having new plants in the room i noticed the signs of PM again i was like WTF. Started doing some research trying to find some info and i cam across THRIPS witch are a pain in the ass bug like spider mites. Long story short hahaha it turned out that i have/had THRIPS and needed to jump on them right away. Not sure if this is what you have, just wanted to share the little info i learned in the last month. Spend some time checking out the vain of the leaves, lower and new growth. Hope you don't have them!!!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey Jig, wow what a multi quote man. Thanks for sharing the experience behind the path photo. I love the picture and the story behind it even makes it better. The buds look great and are comming along very nicely. I feel your pain on trimming the laggin bud sites, it is still painful for me to do even though it is necessary.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for stopping by guys. Here's a video:

[youtube]_NKKZX6Lwfo[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> OK guys.... I'm officially in love with the new picture upload tool. I just uploaded 20 pics so easily I can't beleive it.
> 
> I'm diggng the new site.
> 
> ...


Super Duper Cropping skills, my fave pic for sure. It reminds me of Zorro!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## nastyhr (Apr 26, 2010)

gooooooood shiiit!!


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

RIU seems to be having one of those funny PIC dayz......


----------



## DTR (Apr 27, 2010)

hows the odyssey doing compared to the querkle? did it get the pm as bad? and did it smell like cactus cooler in veg?


----------



## mr west (Apr 28, 2010)

Im subed for the crack, already got lumen envy. Good stuff Jigfresh>>>>>>>>>>>>>uk psychosis yummyness


----------



## PANGcake (Apr 29, 2010)

mr west said:


> Im subed for the crack, already got lumen envy. Good stuff Jigfresh>>>>>>>>>>>>>uk psychosis yummyness


Hehe..."lumen envy"! 

What happened to the pics in the thread, did you pull them?

//pce, CaL


----------



## lucide (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey Jig,

Do you think that 250w mh lamp you used for veg will grow your plants as fast as a 400 watt hps? I want to use hps, but if I can use the 250 mh in first stage it will save me on my energy bill.
Thanks


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 2, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks for stopping by guys. Here's a video:
> 
> [youtube]_NKKZX6Lwfo[/youtube]




things are lookin full in the closet jig. sorry its been a while just busy and shit with my flower flip. but how u likin the new hydro setup? havent had a chance to catch up and see the ups and downs uve had


----------



## jigfresh (May 3, 2010)

Jay_normous said:


> You're a legend... Well done lad...


Thanks a lot Jay... I'm feeling a bit more satisfied with this grow as it goes on... and I should yeild a bit as well.



PANGcake said:


> Very very nice indeed! You need a bigger grow area?!  How come you keep getting PM, is it more comon for hydro set ups?! GJ there Scrogking!
> 
> //pce, CaL


I need a bigger house!!! lol. I keep getting PM becuase I am very careless with my plants during the first few weeks of life. Between the tiny space, the hydro kicking out humidity, no air flow, and a TON of leaves... add it all up to = PM. It is a disease, so now that they got it once, it's keeps coming back... at least for this grow, I'll scrub down to make sure not next grow. And I'm going to stay on top of them next one. It's really just human error on my part... nothing really to do with hydro. WOuld have happened the same in dirt for me.



Hulk Nugs said:


> Hey Jig i thought i had PM but it turned out not to be.


Ew man... that's kinda nasty. I just have the PM for sure. Thanks a lot for letting me know though. Always on top of things Hulk. I been missing you around RIU as much. Glad you are working though.



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Hey Jig, wow what a multi quote man. Thanks for sharing the experience behind the path photo. I love the picture and the story behind it even makes it better. The buds look great and are comming along very nicely. I feel your pain on trimming the laggin bud sites, it is still painful for me to do even though it is necessary.


Glad you enjoyed the story. I'm also glad you had me tell it. The buds are getting a tiny bit fatter each day... and they are getting sticky now too. It is a bit painful trimming... but also addicting. Part of me wanted to cut all but like 3 or 4 buds per plant... but I started cutting of pretty sizable buds, so I stopped. Now there is nothing to do but look at them and mess with my water and such. How boring. Guess watching buds develop is a good side prize.



DST said:


> Super Duper Cropping skills, my fave pic for sure. It reminds me of Zorro!!!


I thought you would like that. I broke it once and it wasn't in the right space then... so I did it again the other way. Took about 3 inches of heigh from it I think. Thanks for the suggestion, you and others who suggested.



nastyhr said:


> gooooooood shiiit!!


Thanks bro. Really appreciate it.



DST said:


> RIU seems to be having one of those funny PIC dayz......


Yeah, I don't know if those pics are going to get back up there. I think I'll just redo that post or something. Really screws up the continuity of the journal. I like having a clean complete journal you know... so I'm all messed up with this, haha.



DTR said:


> hows the odyssey doing compared to the querkle? did it get the pm as bad? and did it smell like cactus cooler in veg?


The odyssey did not seem to get the PM as bad... BUT it is a tiny plant compared to the querkles, so don't know if that had to do with it. The odyssey for whatever reason never developed much. I wouldn't read too much into it. Not like querkle is hands down a better strain. It might be the light exposure. But the odysseys stalk at it's very biggest is about HALF as big as One of the Side branches from any of the querkles. I pulled off everything but the top of the odyssey and it's still the tiniest bud in the closet. I have half a mind to just pull the whole plant, but it's not causeing any harm. So I'll leave it. I totally can't tell the smell yet.



mr west said:


> Im subed for the crack, already got lumen envy. Good stuff Jigfresh>>>>>>>>>>>>>uk psychosis yummyness


Right on Mr. West.... been wondering when you'd stop by these parts. Got about 4 weeks left. Just in time for the good stuff.



PANGcake said:


> Hehe..."lumen envy"!
> 
> What happened to the pics in the thread, did you pull them?


No man... they are in my albums... don't know what happened. Really kinda pissing me off. I keep this journal to share and now I'm just sharing boxes with red x's in them. 



lucide said:


> Do you think that 250w mh lamp you used for veg will grow your plants as fast as a 400 watt hps? I want to use hps, but if I can use the 250 mh in first stage it will save me on my energy bill.
> Thanks


250 v 400 = No comparison in my book. A 400 will get you bushier plants with more bud spots... as for growing fast, that's a tricky question. You can make the plants stretch out fast with either light, but then they are just tall. And you can keep the light close and have them bush out a bit... not growing tall, but growing fat or something. If you are worried about funds... the 250w will work. I mean hell that's all I used for this grow until about 2 or 3 weeks ago. So it will work... but the answer to any light question for me is always MORE is BETTER. *(as long as you can cool it)



BooMeR242 said:


> things are lookin full in the closet jig. sorry its been a while just busy and shit with my flower flip. but how u likin the new hydro setup? havent had a chance to catch up and see the ups and downs uve had


I absolutely love the hydro setup. There are some bugs (not living bugs) with the whole set up... but those are my fault to be fixed for next grow. I'm just blown away by the growth and health of these plants (despite all the abuse I've given them). I'm very very happy with my set up and think next round I will do a 2 level set up with 3 plants on each level. Still stay in my 6 plant window, cut veg time in half, and still get some FAT FAT nugs.

Thanks for stopping by everyone. I'll take some pics soon. THe buds are looking good.


----------



## DST (May 3, 2010)

Still the King of the multi quotes bru. Hope you are having a good one.

Peace out, DST


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 4, 2010)

always around Jig, to many great grows on here. Its better then watching TV. 

Link in my sig for the grow going on right now


----------



## jigfresh (May 5, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> always around Jig, to many great grows on here. Its better then watching TV.
> 
> Link in my sig for the grow going on right now


Thanks for letting me know. I'm watching now.

So about my closet... the buds are getting pretty damn fat. Everything is looking good. I really really like the way the querkle is smelling. Very fruity. Smells kinda like the purple kush I grew but without the sharp citrus smell the PK had. I've noticed a few leaves that didn't get sulphur on them, so the pm is still on them... I'm just picking those off. As crazy as it sounds I've gone through one by one checking the buds. I finally have acheived what I've wanted, that being a small number of giant giant buds. I will have to count how many there are, but basically there is a big cola at the end of each big branch and the top. I guess this is what lollipopping is. They are seriously like lollipops on the end of long sticks.

Pics in a little bit.


----------



## nastyhr (May 5, 2010)

siiiiiick! cant wait for the pics!


----------



## jigfresh (May 5, 2010)

nastyhr said:


> siiiiiick! cant wait for the pics!


Here you are nastyhr:


----------



## mcpurple (May 5, 2010)

man looks like you got some pm pretty bad. u doin anything to help it not spread. plants still look dank though great job


----------



## bmunchies (May 5, 2010)

Hey Jig,
Guess I have to resub to this thread with the new RIU.

Okay some questions for you, first why this method? I have heard you address this briefly, but wasn't your main beef with the PK grow that you couldn't custom tailor the nutes to each plant with just one reservoir? You solved that with the DWC CJ and SG grow, but how did you avoid that problem here? I'd assume it's because you have mostly one strain, but even having a few different strains would create the same nutrient problem you encountered before no? Is it simply for ease of not having to mess with the water and roots on an individual plant basis?

Also, I have been reading a lot about 1k vs. 2 600's. As you are the master of the Michael's cool tubes (which I found btw thank you!), why not 2 600 HPS? Our friend Heath R. seems to be a big fan of 600 as well. For only an extra 200 watts give or take you get an extra 50k lumens.

And, since I credit you for the majority of my vertical screen inspiration.. I'd like to share this with you. In a 5 gal. SOIL  , all organic.. Purple Kush. 4 OZ from one plant, could have done much better, but all in all first grow. And largely thanks to your detailed journals 

Love to meet you next time I'm in Big Bear! yes, I'm medical


----------



## bmunchies (May 5, 2010)

Damnit don't meant to post again, is there anyway to subscribe without posting?


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 5, 2010)

Yeah. Just go into thread tools at the top of this page.
Jig,very nice. Plan on goin through here slowly. 22 pages takes a minute. But I'm subbed.


----------



## mcpurple (May 5, 2010)

22 pages mine only says 8 i got like 50 posts per page on though or somthin like that


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 5, 2010)

Lol. This is my temporary monitor fix. It's a flat screen but it's a total piece of shit.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (May 7, 2010)

Buds look like they are really startting to pack it on now. Very nice Jig, way to overcome some hurdles and get closer to the finish of what looks to be some great bud! + rep


----------



## jigfresh (May 11, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> man looks like you got some pm pretty bad. u doin anything to help it not spread. plants still look dank though great job


All the spots you see are the Sulphur powder I am using to combat the PM. It's not the PM you are seeing.



bmunchies said:


> Okay some questions for you, first why this method?


I like the idea of fast recirculating DWC's. This just seems to be the most simple high speed RDWC to have. No need for pressurized pipes needing super tight seals.



bmunchies said:


> I have heard you address this briefly, but wasn't your main beef with the PK grow that you couldn't custom tailor the nutes to each plant with just one reservoir?


That was the Hindu Skunk and White Widow grow. And yes I did solve that with the 2 dwc system last grow... BUT that was a Pain in the arse. Killed me doing everything twice. So this time just one tank. From now on I beleive... one tank one strain.



bmunchies said:


> You solved that with the DWC CJ and SG grow, but how did you avoid that problem here?


I did not avoid the problem. That's why the querkles will yeild like 4 oz each... easy... while the one Odyssey will get me maybe 10 grams. I was only planning on running one strain this grow, but had the clones gifted to me from a good friend. He brought over 5 querkles and 1 Odyssey. I killed 2 querkles so I'm left with what I got. Figured might as well keep the Odyssey. Next grow... one strain.



bmunchies said:


> I'd assume it's because you have mostly one strain, but even having a few different strains would create the same nutrient problem you encountered before no?


Yes.



bmunchies said:


> Is it simply for ease of not having to mess with the water and roots on an individual plant basis?


That is part of it. Also having the water circulate and splash around is what I like too. Also, I like it becuase when the power goes out for a little bit, there is still water in the tubes untill it is drank up. And I love having the main rez root free... just wide open to play with.



bmunchies said:


> why not 2 600 HPS?


Bro... My closet is so small. 2 feet x 3 feet. I honestly can't beleive I am cooling a 1000w light. No way I would be able to cool 2 - 600w's. I would love to have that setup... but also... this is overkill already. Like MAD overkill. Anything more is just rediculous. I can't imagine what my lumens per square foot are. Especially becuase the plants aren't even against the wall. The 1000w has less than a foot around it.



bmunchies said:


> I'd like to share this with you. In a 5 gal. SOIL  , all organic.. Purple Kush. 4 OZ from one plant


That looks SOOOOOOOO good bro. Love it. THanks for posting and really glad I could assist in some way. Love that purple kush. Congrats my friend.



bmunchies said:


> Love to meet you next time I'm in Big Bear! yes, I'm medical


I'll be here man.



bmunchies said:


> Damnit don't meant to post again, is there anyway to subscribe without posting?


Like Godfrey said... click on 'thread tools' at the top of the thread... then select 'Subscribe to this thread'



GODFREY1 said:


> Yeah. Just go into thread tools at the top of this page.
> Jig,very nice. Plan on goin through here slowly. 22 pages takes a minute. But I'm subbed.


Glad you are here with us.



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Buds look like they are really startting to pack it on now. Very nice Jig, way to overcome some hurdles and get closer to the finish of what looks to be some great bud! + rep


Thanks a lot Raider. They have really packed on the resin now. Wifes out with the camera so no pics now... but you gotta see this stuff.

About the hurdles... I think I may have tripped and fallen to the point I may not be able to get up. I went away for 3 days, and for some reason the GFCI outlet switched off before the light came on the day I left. Basically the whole closet had NO POWER for more than 72 hours. No water to the roots. No light. No circulating of the water. No fans of any sort. The plants were left in a dark, very humid location with ZERO air circulation. Basically the worst environment possible for Powdery Mildew.

The shit has taken over some of the smaller branches near the bottom. Just strait snow storm in the heart of the buds. Fucking sucks. Kinda makes me want to cry actually.

So today I'm getting a sulphur burner... a real one. and I'm going to try and save this grow. This is serious... I may lose it all. That would be heartbreaking. I guess I could just hash it all. Have like 100 grams of hash or something. Not really sure. Pretty much just gutted right now. And sick of picking off nasty Mildewy leaves. This shit sucks. lol.... not too optimistic today.

About optimism though... I'm stoked on where my life is going right now. Things are really falling into place. I'm calling a guy today that works with a local organization that mentors at risk youth. I'm gonna start making a difference in a young persons life. We could all use a little hand, but the kids around where I'm from really really need someone they can look up to. And that's me. And luckily no powdery mildew on people, lol.


----------



## nastyhr (May 11, 2010)

YESS those are fatt! good shit! 

im really trying to do this vertical grow soon. your grow journal are very helpful!!


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 11, 2010)

just checkin in jig


----------



## slipperyP (May 11, 2010)

Ive been lurking for awile big dog.....Sorry to hear about the Power Shit....Thats gonna be a tough recovery. Ill still be lurking, Peace Slipp


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 11, 2010)

Man. So sorry to hear about the girls. Good luck. Hurtin for ya.
Buuuuut. Good to hear your makin a difference. I was gonna go do drug talks at schools after I got out,but it never panned out. So good for you.


----------



## DST (May 12, 2010)

I won't dwell on the negative part of your post, you will do what you need to do lad and it will work out.

Moving on to helping out the youth!! That's awesome bru, well proud of you for taking that step. I was just thinking the other day what a twat I had been in the past. Many years ago I voluntered for an adult literacy course (1 in 4 adults in the East End of Glasgow are unable to read or write! can you believe that) I went through the course, and finally got a student to teach, but due to personal reasons left, I felt like a real shit at the time and still think about it today.........it's just a shame my Dutch is so bad or I would do it here as well. Good luck with it all me old partner.

Peace, DST


----------



## quickrip (May 12, 2010)

Man Im bummed for you. I hope you revive your beauty's. I wonder why the stupid gfci popped. Good luck bro, glad to hear what your doin for the kids. That will defenitely be more rewarding then any plants could be. Good man jig :-}


----------



## jigfresh (May 12, 2010)

nastyhr said:


> YESS those are fatt! good shit!
> 
> im really trying to do this vertical grow soon. your grow journal are very helpful!!


I'm glad I could offer you something useful. Thanks for the love.



BooMeR242 said:


> just checkin in jig


Hey bro... how's the grow going over there.



slipperyP said:


> Ive been lurking for awile big dog.....Sorry to hear about the Power Shit....Thats gonna be a tough recovery. Ill still be lurking, Peace Slipp


Glad to know you have been hanging around bro. I wonder sometimes if ya'll are watching.



GODFREY1 said:


> Man. So sorry to hear about the girls. Good luck. Hurtin for ya.
> Buuuuut. Good to hear your makin a difference. I was gonna go do drug talks at schools after I got out,but it never panned out. So good for you.


Right on with caring about the schools. I fuckin wish I listened to the dude they brought into my school who told us not to drink. Oops.



DST said:


> I won't dwell on the negative part of your post, you will do what you need to do lad and it will work out.
> 
> Moving on to helping out the youth!! That's awesome bru, well proud of you for taking that step. I was just thinking the other day what a twat I had been in the past. Many years ago I voluntered for an adult literacy course (1 in 4 adults in the East End of Glasgow are unable to read or write! can you believe that) I went through the course, and finally got a student to teach, but due to personal reasons left, I felt like a real shit at the time and still think about it today.........it's just a shame my Dutch is so bad or I would do it here as well. Good luck with it all me old partner.
> 
> Peace, DST


Well I give you props for making it as far as you did. I've always thought about tutoring people teach them how to read or work in jail teaching reading and math so peeps can get a ged. I never went as far as taking a course... I just thought about it.



quickrip said:


> Man Im bummed for you. I hope you revive your beauty's. I wonder why the stupid gfci popped. Good luck bro, glad to hear what your doin for the kids. That will defenitely be more rewarding then any plants could be. Good man jig :-}


I think the reviving is coming along well.... all the good vibes have helped. I am so confused as to why the gfci would do that. Just kills me. It looked like it was right at.... could have been as the light was switching on... I don't know. Guess it's just a test from above. I agree about the kids. While the plants make me happy and fulfilled... the kids are gonna either make the future bright, or really fuck it up. I'd rathey they make it great, lol.

So I went on a tear yesterday and pruned the shit out of what is left of the plants. I haven't cut any buds off yet... but have marked which ones are going strait to hash. I've cut a TON of leaves off... everything with the tiniest spot I could find. I'm sure you guys can't comprehend how I can see PM spots with all the Sulphur spots, but it's really easy. Totally distinct looking in person... not that I've ever shown you guys the pm. I've still never taken a picture of it. Guess I really don't want to. I can upon request though.

Anyways here's the pics I took tonight... things look a lot better than I painted the picture in my post yesterday. I think the crop is saved... not all saved... but not all lost, and that's a big thing. I think maybe 20% will go to hash... hopefully we'll keep it like that.

I built a sulphur burner today. I burned it for close to an hour and I figured out the right way to do things. I'll elaborate later... I'm tired. Here's pics. I recorded a video too, but I'll post tomorrow.

Some of the buds have the pistils turning brown already. I'm getting kinda excited (amongst the worry).


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 13, 2010)

Right on man. Good to hear things are lookin brighter.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 13, 2010)

What's up jig? Everything overall still looks really good and the plant's and grower's resiliance never ceases to amaze me. I'm sure you will come out of this a better grower and your already miles ahead of most of us. If your harvest is anything like your last one losing some buds to make hash shouldn't be a problemn I would think. I know what you mean about taking pictures of things you don't like to see cuz it seems so permanent and kinda shameful I guess. Anyways, sending more positive vibes your way and hope to see that querkle purp up too.


----------



## PANGcake (May 13, 2010)

> I think the reviving is coming along well.... all the good vibes have helped. I am so confused as to why the gfci would do that. Just kills me. It looked like it was right at.... could have been as the light was switching on... I don't know. Guess it's just a test from above. I agree about the kids. While the plants make me happy and fulfilled... the kids are gonna either make the future bright, or really fuck it up. I'd rathey they make it great, lol.
> 
> So I went on a tear yesterday and pruned the shit out of what is left of the plants. I haven't cut any buds off yet... but have marked which ones are going strait to hash. I've cut a TON of leaves off... everything with the tiniest spot I could find. I'm sure you guys can't comprehend how I can see PM spots with all the Sulphur spots, but it's really easy. Totally distinct looking in person... not that I've ever shown you guys the pm. I've still never taken a picture of it. Guess I really don't want to. I can upon request though.
> 
> ...


That's like a walk in the park for the mighty Jig! I hate repeating myself but...I was never worried  And LOL that 1000W bulb is BIG!

I wish u could see my NL in person now. 73 days 12/12 and another week to go, least...! The tops (13) are now so heavy that even though they're "caged" they are leaning, almost breaking!  Buds are looking like grapes, fat calyxes everywhere and few pistills!

Time to unzip some files now...

//Pc


----------



## jigfresh (May 13, 2010)

GODFREY1 said:


> Right on man. Good to hear things are lookin brighter.


Thanks bro.



Pipe Dream said:


> What's up jig? Everything overall still looks really good and the plant's and grower's resiliance never ceases to amaze me. I'm sure you will come out of this a better grower and your already miles ahead of most of us. If your harvest is anything like your last one losing some buds to make hash shouldn't be a problemn I would think. I know what you mean about taking pictures of things you don't like to see cuz it seems so permanent and kinda shameful I guess. Anyways, sending more positive vibes your way and hope to see that querkle purp up too.


I too am amazed at the plants resiliace... I feel a bit beat at the moment but I guess I'm trucking on too. No way I'm giving this up... I wanna smoke some querkle... and you know I aint' paying for it. And yeah... definitely not a worry about the harvest as far as what I need goes. I think I only need about 4 ounces to have enough to smoke on. And I should get something like 12-16 off the grow (if not more)... so if I have to ditch like 4 oz I'll still be golden.

Totally right on with the pics... I never thought about it, but the reason I really don't want to picture the mess is becuase it makes it forever. The PM will be gone with the plants... but a pic lasts forever and ever. Uggggh. Maybe I should just take a picture to break the spell or soemthing. You don't think it's a curse, do you? lol

I'm looking for the purp too. I have't actually had any buds turn totally purple yet. I think all the color I get in my buds are from the temp changes I have. I think the day tops out around 82-84... and down to 53-55 at night (brrrr). Maybe this time I'll get some purp from genetics and some from the temps... have some rainbow shit. That'd be fly.



PANGcake said:


> That's like a walk in the park for the mighty Jig! I hate repeating myself but...I was never worried  And LOL that 1000W bulb is BIG!
> 
> I wish u could see my NL in person now. 73 days 12/12 and another week to go, least...! The tops (13) are now so heavy that even though they're "caged" they are leaning, almost breaking!  Buds are looking like grapes, fat calyxes everywhere and few pistills!
> 
> Time to unzip some files now...


Thanks for the support and trust in my ability. I'm glad at least one person wasn't worried, lol. I need to have the same confidense in myself as you have in me.

I'm bummed I can't see the NL in person either. Maybe the airline ticket fairy will come by and plop a ticket under my pillow (we can dream right?). I can only imagine how nice the buds are.

I'll get you the rest of those files. Been lagging today. Here's a video:
[youtube]6erpSKcoMow[/youtube]


----------



## kevin (May 13, 2010)

hey jig, what a recovery!!!! goes to show you that we worry about the plant to much sometimes. not that you want to turn them off all weekend to test them. i've been fighting resivoir temps up in the 90's, had to break down and buy a chiller today. texas summers suck.....the big brother thing is cool, you are the man to lead a kid in the right direction.


----------



## bender420 (May 14, 2010)

+1 to that Kevin.

That's some fire Jig.


----------



## medbudgrower (May 14, 2010)

You sir have a green thumb. Please check out my post and tell me what ya think, i need some input before i put my babys into flower. i am thinking scrog to go along with my 600 vertical...


----------



## DST (May 14, 2010)

Nice touch at the end of the vid Jay, 

That cola is just bud insanity personified. And you obviously done the right thing to get them back on track. Hydro certainly seems to provide robust and fat looking plants. 

Have a good weekend Jig.

Peace, DST


----------



## miztaj (May 15, 2010)

Waddup Jig??Man its been a while since ive been on,I barely have time to breathe as of late.Had to do some reading to catch up.Damn PM again!!! Atleast you know how to handle it. Regardless of the problems you have you still have some fatt ass nuggs in there.Atleast you didnt have a tornado and hail storms come through your garden. Cant wait to see how that querkle turns out,I picked up some querkle beans to try out in a few months.

Later


----------



## mrgranddaddypurple2 (May 15, 2010)

hey jig im have moved from youtube to rui could you please tell me how to start journal?


----------



## jigfresh (May 15, 2010)

mrgranddaddypurple2 said:


> hey jig im have moved from youtube to rui could you please tell me how to start journal?


So first off you want to get to the 'forum' page. You can access that from the home page: rollitup.org Then click on the 'forum' tab. Once there you can scroll down to the grow journals section: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/ On the top left side is a "Post new tread" button. Just hit that and have fun.

One other thing is to put the link to your jounal in your signature. To do that click on the "My Rollitup" button on the top right hand of any page. The on the left, a little bit down you will see "Edit Signature". Click on that and you can copy the url address into the signature so everyone can check out your journal.

Feel free to post a link here in my thead when you get going too.


----------



## jigfresh (May 16, 2010)

kevin said:


> hey jig, what a recovery!!!! goes to show you that we worry about the plant to much sometimes. not that you want to turn them off all weekend to test them. i've been fighting resivoir temps up in the 90's, had to break down and buy a chiller today. texas summers suck.....the big brother thing is cool, you are the man to lead a kid in the right direction.


Always great to see you kev. Man I can feel the texas heat from here. Glad to say it's still nice and cool here... but I have to say. I'm a San Diego boy and all this chillly isn't too much fun. Good for growing mj, but I'll take 95 F over 55 F anyday. You can keep the humidity though. ugggh. THanks for the kinds words brother... or maybe uncle, haha.



bender420 said:


> That's some fire Jig.


Thanks bro. Shit really is fire. I clipped a bowl size bud and dried it on the furnace. Smoked it before I left the house. Got where I was going and had no idea how lit I was. WOOO HOOO. I think I'm gonna clip a whole branch today. Smoke some more sativa type high. I think the trichs are around 85% cloudy, 10% amber. a few clear ones.



medbudgrower said:


> You sir have a green thumb. Please check out my post and tell me what ya think, i need some input before i put my babys into flower. i am thinking scrog to go along with my 600 vertical...


I think I hit you up. Let me know if I didn't, lol. Too many journals.



DST said:


> Nice touch at the end of the vid Jay,
> 
> That cola is just bud insanity personified. And you obviously done the right thing to get them back on track. Hydro certainly seems to provide robust and fat looking plants.
> 
> Have a good weekend Jig.


You are so right on with the robust plants. I don't know if it's the hydro or some of the additives I give them... but I always have some fat branches and strong plants. Just real robust like you said. Good word. The cola's are insane for sure. I don't think they will be quite the fatness of last round, but I think they are bigger... does that make sense.

Weekend can leave a bit to be desired. I been working on my projects and progress hasn't been quick enough for my impatient side. Rome wasn't built in a day... but I would have wanted it to be built in less than a week. And I don't know about the 'back on track' thing. I think I just made it look like things are ok, lol. I'm still worried.

I been missing you guys lately.



miztaj said:


> Waddup Jig??Man its been a while since ive been on,I barely have time to breathe as of late.Had to do some reading to catch up.Damn PM again!!! Atleast you know how to handle it. Regardless of the problems you have you still have some fatt ass nuggs in there.Atleast you didnt have a tornado and hail storms come through your garden. Cant wait to see how that querkle turns out,I picked up some querkle beans to try out in a few months.


Always good to have you roll though miztaj. What up with the avatar... is that you? You some kinda army ranger or some shit. And the low low... is that someones you know? One day I'm gonna have me a 64 or 65 impala, convertable. Deep blue, lots of silver flakes. Some 10" chrome daytons. White interior. Bomb ass system. And no hopping for me. just the up down, maybe 3 wheel motion. lol... I can't fucking wait. Damn... I need to make that shit happen. First I need a garage, haha.

I'm looking to clip a big branch today and drying it out to try this stuff now. I never had querkle to smoke I don't think. Maybe, I don't know. Anyways, I'm stoked to see what it's like.


----------



## jigfresh (May 16, 2010)

So on Friday (two days ago) I changes out the rez and filled it with RO and Gravity. *(also added Max, silica, and zone) Basically the girls are done with nutes. Just a flush for 2 weeks and the chop chop... unless the schedule gets bumped up due to an advancing PM army.

I don't think this harvest is going to be strataspheric (sp? or is that even a word). The buds just didn't fill out like I would have hoped. I think it's a combination of the lights going off, no water, low ppm, PM, strain, 1000w coming in late to flower, and cold temps. Probably some more things too. SO many variables I think it's funny how we try to compare eachothers grows. I can't even compare my grows to eachother, lol.

I'm kinda bummed today for no good reason. Glad to have my mates on RIU to chat with. Hit me up and tell me what's good in your neck of the woods.

To end on a positive note... the Monaco Gran Prix is today. Already ran it, but I'm watching on BBC iPlayer. Wife got the hookup on uk ip's. Let's go Red Bull.


----------



## miztaj (May 16, 2010)

Army ranger...lol.no thats a pic of me in the woods playing paintball. What low low are u talkin bout.


----------



## jigfresh (May 16, 2010)

miztaj said:


> Army ranger...lol.no thats a pic of me in the woods playing paintball. What low low are u talkin bout.


That's funny shit. I thought it might be paintball. You look all scary like rambo or something. I though your old avatar was a gold lowrider? maybe someone else.


----------



## miztaj (May 16, 2010)

Oh yeah i forgot about my old avatar, That my brother inlaw and mines. Its a 1960 cadillac coup de'ville.All original excecpt for the wheels that we had on there to cruise,we have the originals though.It was stored in a barn for 18yrs before we bought it. Got it home changed the fluids,plugs etc.. and it fired right up. We plan on restoring to to original showroom condition over the next few yrs. We have a few custom cars.


----------



## Survolte (May 17, 2010)

Hey buddi. I had to dig around your old thread to find the link to this one, but it was worth it. Its lookin great, and I love the new setup. I kind of want to start building my own : p. I cant wait to see what these look like at the end of flowering. Well I miss you man and I hope things are goin good in your great state. Peace from the north.


----------



## jigfresh (May 17, 2010)

miztaj said:


> Oh yeah i forgot about my old avatar, That my brother inlaw and mines. Its a 1960 cadillac coup de'ville.All original excecpt for the wheels that we had on there to cruise,we have the originals though.It was stored in a barn for 18yrs before we bought it. Got it home changed the fluids,plugs etc.. and it fired right up. We plan on restoring to to original showroom condition over the next few yrs. We have a few custom cars.


Nice bro. I guess you and your brother in law get along alright then. That's a cool deal. My wife has step brothers and I'm an only child, so it's kinda cool to have brothers of sorts. Nice car too. That's awesme how cars that are maintained are pretty much as good as new. Cool deal.



Survolte said:


> Hey buddi. I had to dig around your old thread to find the link to this one, but it was worth it. Its lookin great, and I love the new setup. I kind of want to start building my own : p. I cant wait to see what these look like at the end of flowering. Well I miss you man and I hope things are goin good in your great state. Peace from the north.


What up bro! So great to see you here. Glad you could see the setup. I can't wait to see them either. Less than 2 weeks now. I'm a bit disappointed they didn't fatten up more... but oh well. I'll be happy no matter what.

I've actually alredy started havesting. I figure the trichs are pretty good.... that with the advancing PM and the fact I'm going to need to trim with extreme care... well I started cutting. I think I took 8 big buds off. Only about 80 more, lol. I haven't tried a bowl yet, but I did dry one in the oven then on the furnace... see what it's like.

Here's a couple pics:


----------



## PANGcake (May 17, 2010)

What's in there?


----------



## jigfresh (May 17, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> What's in there?


From left to right: Peach Blunt Wraps, Casey Jones, Outdoor White Widow, Sour Grape, Casey Jones, Hindu Skunk, littke jars are purple kush beneath 1st hindu skunk plant, in the bags is Casey Jones, Sour Grape, and Indoor White Widow. In that little jar is a tiny bit of hash. There's also a joint roller I don't use. I am using the king size ones these days. I can actually roll pretty good. I appreciate my teachers. 

And in case anyone is wondering... yes, I am beneath my legal limit. But I guess there isn't even such a thing. Weird laws. I enjoyed the bowl I tried. Very heady and racy. Lasted a little while.


----------



## miztaj (May 17, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> What's in there?


Looks like he's has a little bit of variety there. Welcome to jigs bud buffet. Man im have one of my girls(DNA genetics California Hash plant x Canelope Haze) ready to come down this week,looking at those shots make me wanna go take a quick sample....he he

Yea me and my bro inlaw get along pretty good, We knew each other before him and my sister ever started dating.


----------



## PANGcake (May 17, 2010)

> Casey Jones, Outdoor White Widow, Sour Grape, Casey Jones, Hindu Skunk, Indoor White Widow


Not a bad line up!  I pretty much figured that out but was curious of what was what so thx Jig! Ima be happy when I can chose from NL, Bubblegum and Headband...btw amped the probable harvest on the 1 NL to 8-9 oz, there's at least 20g/branch easily, 20 x 13 = MUAHHAHAHAHA!!! It's lookin sick, 77 days and I'm lookin to "dark" her on Sat-Sun being done at 85 days...LOL!

//Pc


----------



## mrgranddaddypurple2 (May 17, 2010)

hey thanks for the help. i started my journal if you want t check it out.


----------



## kevin (May 17, 2010)

i miss the varitity of having differnt smoke but i don't miss tying to grow 6 differnt strains at once. that's a big ole rep for your stash jig!!!!


----------



## Iamtreehigh (May 17, 2010)

what's up jig. Just thought I would drop in here and see how things are going over there while I have a few free minutes? Not looking to shabby for the troubles you've been having.


----------



## DST (May 18, 2010)

We all like stashes for sure, but I think the whole post deserves a bump. Those buds just make me want to eat them, haha. Time flys my bru, can't believe you are at this stage already, was not long ago in my mind we were discussing how well the babysitter would manage with topping water up, etc....you know. And now we are loooking at them getting chopped. Loverly

Peace bru,

DST



jigfresh said:


> Nice bro. I guess you and your brother in law get along alright then. That's a cool deal. My wife has step brothers and I'm an only child, so it's kinda cool to have brothers of sorts. Nice car too. That's awesme how cars that are maintained are pretty much as good as new. Cool deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 18, 2010)

all things considered I'd say those buds look pretty good.


----------



## jigfresh (May 18, 2010)

Pipe Dream said:


> all things considered I'd say those buds look pretty good.


Alright guys time for me to come clean on how things are not all well. Here's a couple shots of why I have to trim so well... and an example of how much I am keeping. 

There is PM in the middle of each bud shot... and the stuff on the table is a big branch I cut. The stuff left on the branch is 'trash' and the pile of buds on the right is what I'm keeping from that branch.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 18, 2010)

Dam Jig that really does suck, sorry about the mold.

Just be careful bro, when my harvest got mold i tried to do the same thing and when the cure started the mold just started growing like crazy. No reason to get sick!!

Beautiful colors though, and the new setup did her job and got the plants through the grow witch is awesome.


----------



## DTR (May 18, 2010)

man thats so shitty when you see thoes nugs just makes my stomach sink all that energy into to getting them to the end just to find more pm i had to toss a bit out from my last grow i cleaned ok and havent seen it yet on my odyssey this grow but i panic everytime i see a shaded leaf with a dot of light i feel like i have it its in the backyard and its probably still in my room from last grow i need to get a burnner at least before next grow
whats your plan of attack on cleaning? do you have it around your house as well? and any thoughts on your next strain? if the odyssey got pm just as bad and is supposed to be resistant
at least it looks like your stash should keep you happy till your next grow oh and as far as limits go when i renewd my script a bit ago i asked about the law that lifted the limits since i had 7 clones and he told me not to worrie that the limits are gone
hope your next grow is free of pm looking forward to your smoke report after the cure


----------



## DST (May 18, 2010)

Hey Jig, sorry to hear about the mold gettin ginto the bud. Don't throw it though, I had some do that on me before so I froze it, then ground the bud up frozen and then ran it through bubble bags, you should get a decent hash return..imo

Good luck,

DST


----------



## jigfresh (May 18, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Dam Jig that really does suck, sorry about the mold.
> 
> Just be careful bro, when my harvest got mold i tried to do the same thing and when the cure started the mold just started growing like crazy. No reason to get sick!!
> 
> Beautiful colors though, and the new setup did her job and got the plants through the grow witch is awesome.


For sure I'm not messing around to get sick. I'm being super careful and only saving what is positively good. I think I could make it to next harvest with the pot I have left... so nothing crazy here. If anything I can make a lot of hash... and trade it for some herb, lol.

Th setup I am soooo happy with. Can't wait to fine tune it for the next round. For once I am not going to change everything around. I am sticking with the flooded tube deal... just gonna make it a little better now that I know what I'm doing (or at least think I know what I'm doing).



DTR said:


> man thats so shitty when you see thoes nugs just makes my stomach sink all that energy into to getting them to the end just to find more pm i had to toss a bit out from my last grow i cleaned ok and havent seen it yet on my odyssey this grow but i panic everytime i see a shaded leaf with a dot of light i feel like i have it its in the backyard and its probably still in my room from last grow i need to get a burnner at least before next grow
> whats your plan of attack on cleaning? do you have it around your house as well? and any thoughts on your next strain? if the odyssey got pm just as bad and is supposed to be resistant
> at least it looks like your stash should keep you happy till your next grow oh and as far as limits go when i renewd my script a bit ago i asked about the law that lifted the limits since i had 7 clones and he told me not to worrie that the limits are gone
> hope your next grow is free of pm looking forward to your smoke report after the cure


Yeah, it is pretty gut wrenching to toss a bunch of slaved over buds (lol... I think if I slaved over them I wouldn't be tossing any). Nice to know about the limits. Shit is funny like that. It's all such a joke.

Cleaning, not sure what the plan is... lots' of bleach I think. I think the odyssey actually did resist the PM much more than the querkle. About next strain... No idea in the world.



DST said:


> Hey Jig, sorry to hear about the mold gettin ginto the bud. Don't throw it though, I had some do that on me before so I froze it, then ground the bud up frozen and then ran it through bubble bags, you should get a decent hash return..imo


Thanks for the well wishes. No way I'm throwing it out though... i put 'trash' in little quote things because it's all going to hash. Gonna have a nice little ball this go round. Sadly.

Gonna trim more today... I'm just going to do a couple branches a day till next Friday (official harvest date).


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 18, 2010)

well you can do something with it can't you? Probably best not to smoke it but maybe vaporizing would be okay? Or making tincture or something? Good luck man.


----------



## jigfresh (May 18, 2010)

Pipe Dream said:


> well you can do something with it can't you? Probably best not to smoke it but maybe vaporizing would be okay? Or making tincture or something? Good luck man.


Gonna make hash with it brother. Lots and lots of hash.


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 18, 2010)

Hey jig ole pal. Sorry to see the pm issue bro. Cant win em all ayyy. Dropping by to give ya a bump. Looks to me your not hurting for smoke lol. Nice layout there bud. 1BMM


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 18, 2010)

okay okay
that's my kind of trash!


----------



## kevin (May 20, 2010)

hey jig, to bad about the mold but on the bright side there's not much wrong with hash. i've been making some killer butter with my scrap i wonder if that's doable with moldy bud?


----------



## California Buds (May 21, 2010)

It's amazing what people can build when they put their mind to it.
Especially your garden!


----------



## PANGcake (May 21, 2010)

Something's better than nothing!  Another go w the tubes and what strains for next adventure?

//Pc


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2010)

Yes tubes again. No idea what strain... singular. Thanks for stopping by MasonMan. Things sound nice in God's Country. Kevin, I don't think I'd want to eat this stuff. Pipe dream, it's my kind of trash too, lol. And thanks for the visit CaliforniaBuds.

Last night was really cool... I went to a place called 'The Paint Lab' where they have all sorts or painting materials and teachers, so you pay to get a lesson and get the supplies and to paint. It was BEYOND fun and cool. Here's what I painted:


----------



## squarepush3r (May 21, 2010)

Heath would be proud =]


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2010)

squarepush3r said:


> Heath would be proud =]


Thanks a lot bro. I hope so.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 21, 2010)

Dam Jig nugs look great, do they smell like fruity peppels ??

nice job with the painting


----------



## abigail (May 21, 2010)

nice painting. Let's call it "Night & Day" or "Big Orange Balloon".


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 21, 2010)

mmmm buds  congrats brotha


----------



## wonderblunder (May 22, 2010)

Sounds like you need a DIY sulfer burner........... Everything looked good there..... I dont know if its you or the camera, but all your bud looks absolutely amazing. I missed the ride, I have been so busy, I will be throwing another journal up once I get some order in my life........


----------



## DST (May 25, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Yes tubes again. No idea what strain... singular. Thanks for stopping by MasonMan. Things sound nice in God's Country. Kevin, I don't think I'd want to eat this stuff. Pipe dream, it's my kind of trash too, lol. And thanks for the visit CaliforniaBuds.
> 
> Last night was really cool... I went to a place called 'The Paint Lab' where they have all sorts or painting materials and teachers, so you pay to get a lesson and get the supplies and to paint. It was BEYOND fun and cool. Here's what I painted:


Gonna pass this onto the misses if you don't mind. I love the colours J!


----------



## notoriousb (May 25, 2010)

idk where the fuck I was for this grow, sorry I missed out on it jig. sorry to hear about the PM issues too. I was going through the same shit and had to cut all my master kush at a little over 6 weeks to make sure the PM didnt get into the buds... such a dissapointing feeling when you gotta toss the buds that are too infected to keep  
just gotta chalk it up as a learning experience and be overprepared to battle it next round


----------



## jigfresh (May 26, 2010)

[youtube]opQV2IINhKg[/youtube]


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 26, 2010)

Nice Vid Jig. Man your a crafty bugger with that setup. Loving it dude. You pullen some nice nuggets out that biaatch haha. Peace bro 1BMM.


----------



## DST (May 27, 2010)

I always dig the little grommitty thing on your door handle, is it a flower or something J?


----------



## jigfresh (May 30, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Dam Jig nugs look great, do they smell like fruity peppels ??
> 
> nice job with the painting


They do smell a little like fuity pebbles... only stronger. This is really pungent stuff. When I open my front door it's like getting slapped in the face with a wet rag soaked in chronic.

Thanks.



abigail said:


> nice painting. Let's call it "Night & Day" or "Big Orange Balloon".


I like it. Thank you for looking at it.



BooMeR242 said:


> mmmm buds  congrats brotha


Thanks bro. The smoke is pretty good. It's about the only thing I've been smoking for about a week.



wonderblunder said:


> Sounds like you need a DIY sulfer burner........... Everything looked good there..... I dont know if its you or the camera, but all your bud looks absolutely amazing. I missed the ride, I have been so busy, I will be throwing another journal up once I get some order in my life........


I actually made a DIY sulphur burner, but I need something to lift the can I use off the heating element, it gets too hot and I need to cycle the power to control the temps, kinda makes the whole thing ineffective opening the door every once in a while. No worries about missing it. Glad you checked in. Good luck with the order thing. More power to you.



DST said:


> Gonna pass this onto the misses if you don't mind. I love the colours J!


Absolutely. I would be proud for her to check it out. I'm really chuffed with my work.



notoriousb said:


> idk where the fuck I was for this grow, sorry I missed out on it jig. sorry to hear about the PM issues too. I was going through the same shit and had to cut all my master kush at a little over 6 weeks to make sure the PM didnt get into the buds... such a dissapointing feeling when you gotta toss the buds that are too infected to keep
> just gotta chalk it up as a learning experience and be overprepared to battle it next round


oops... guess I forgot to send a vip pass to your place. Was sure I did. It was a bummer about the PM, but I think I did ok. Was a big learning curve with the hydro setup as well. ot to mention leaving the grow a couple times. Definitely not a mistake I'm going to make in the future.



1badmasonman said:


> Nice Vid Jig. Man your a crafty bugger with that setup. Loving it dude. You pullen some nice nuggets out that biaatch haha. Peace bro 1BMM.


Thanks for the love bro. I liked this grow a lot. Much stress, but lots of fun.



DST said:


> I always dig the little grommitty thing on your door handle, is it a flower or something J?


It's a flower with a dodgers cap on. I have 4 or 5 though out the house. I like the little things. Like having vines growing out of stuff.

Here's pics from today... I'm trying to cut everything down. More pics later:


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 30, 2010)

very nice pics!!

yea the smell is unreal, crazy thing is i dont really smell it when i go in the room until i touch the nugs and smell my fingers, dam it smells so tasty

looking forward to the numbers after the dry/cure your vert setup for that size is perfect!!!


----------



## jigfresh (May 30, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> very nice pics!!
> 
> yea the smell is unreal, crazy thing is i dont really smell it when i go in the room until i touch the nugs and smell my fingers, dam it smells so tasty
> 
> looking forward to the numbers after the dry/cure your vert setup for that size is perfect!!!


Thanks a lot bro. I really love these plants (even if I did make them sick). The smell so nice, and like I said the smoke is nice. And so far the longest cure I've tasted is 5 days I think.

Here's what's left in the closet... yes. they are still going. Need to do a lot of trimming today.

The purple looking plant is the Odyssey. That's all that was left of the plant after picking growth. That's all the Odyssey I have... nones been trimmed yet. It turned almost black, it was even darker a few days ago... I just missed the height of the color.


----------



## Tagh (May 30, 2010)

Damn that odyssey looks good even the little black straggler


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 30, 2010)

dam man colors are insane!!

how many days in flowering is that now ?? any flush, if so how long ?


----------



## DST (May 31, 2010)

Deserving of a bump for the new page.....the odysey looks mad J!!!



jigfresh said:


> Thanks a lot bro. I really love these plants (even if I did make them sick). The smell so nice, and like I said the smoke is nice. And so far the longest cure I've tasted is 5 days I think.
> 
> Here's what's left in the closet... yes. they are still going. Need to do a lot of trimming today.
> 
> The purple looking plant is the Odyssey. That's all that was left of the plant after picking growth. That's all the Odyssey I have... nones been trimmed yet. It turned almost black, it was even darker a few days ago... I just missed the height of the color.


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2010)

AWESOME!!! that is all


----------



## quickrip (May 31, 2010)

Jig, Holy shit the colors you got going are out of hand!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (May 31, 2010)

Damn jig, I dissapear for a few weeks and when I come back...well just beautiful my friend. Very nice work. You never cease to amaze.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 31, 2010)

All those problems and your stuff still looks danker than mine. Your da shit.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 1, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> dam man colors are insane!!
> 
> how many days in flowering is that now ?? any flush, if so how long ?


Thanks for all the love guys. I just love all these colors.... and the smoke is GOOOOOOOOD!!!.

Hulk these girls have been on 12/12 for 8 weeks and a few days. Last friday was 8 weeks exactly. So today is day 60 : 12/12. Of course they haven't had light for 2 days either.

I flushed for the last 10 days. Before that was gravity for a few days.

Here's what's going on today:
[youtube]BJpbMP4jDLM[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 1, 2010)

SOS.... SOS....... ok, not really an emergency, BUT is anyone in Las Vegas. I'm going to be there Thursday night and would love to meet up with someone. Maybe stay over? not really sure at the moment. All I know is I wil be in Vegas on Thursday night. If you or your homeboys (or girls) are there and they want to smoke some dank, holla back at a playa. (it isn't very effective to write ghetto like that... looks like I just can't spell, haha)

peace yall. Thanks for checking things out.


----------



## kevin (Jun 1, 2010)

would love to make that trip and smoke with you jig but got to take a rain check, that looks like some awesome smoke. check out my new grow, out of the dirt and into the water.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 1, 2010)

fuk yea bro looks great did a fantastic job !!!


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2010)

Liked the double super crop...as you know.....would love a trip to Vegas but I need to be back home Friday...


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 3, 2010)

congrats on the harvest jig hope ure having fun in vegas if u made it lol. swing by havasu


----------



## bmunchies (Jun 4, 2010)

Guess the only question left Jigapher.. What's total dry yield?


----------



## Guest999 (Jun 7, 2010)

Got any final pics of the querkle? Did they purple up well? You finished cutting them all at 60 days right? ....thought it was a 10 week strain?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 7, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> congrats on the harvest jig hope ure having fun in vegas if u made it lol. swing by havasu


I did make it and had a great time. That place is so nuts. Fucking giant city in the middle of nowhere, lol.



bmunchies said:


> Guess the only question left Jigapher.. What's total dry yield?


Not sure yet my friend. Still drying. I'm guessing like 7 ounces. Not much, but it's all good. I was brand new with everything this round. Next round it's on!



Guest999 said:


> Got any final pics of the querkle? Did they purple up well? You finished cutting them all at 60 days right? ....thought it was a 10 week strain?


The querkles didn't purp up much. From what I can tell my clones seemed to be more like the Space Queen side of the genetics. I think it was 60 days or so. I thought querkle was a 7-8 week strain... that's what it said in the oaksterdam catalog I beleive... not exactly sure. I really ended up harvesting becuase I didn't want the PM to advance anymore. Either way the smoke is stoney as hell. The Odyssey purped up quite a bit. It's the first true purple looking bud I've ever grown. Some of the others had hints of purp, but the odyssey has serious purple in the calyxes.

Pics:


----------



## Guest999 (Jun 7, 2010)

That Odyssey looks great. Yeah on subcools website, tgagenetics, he has it listed as 60-70 days, says it will have lots of purp. Looking at your pics im thinking they probably would have purpled up with another week or two. Good to hear it is some good smoke though, I'm growing out some vortex right now to find the pheno I want.


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2010)

Fantastic, would love a close up of the purple looking bud, the Odyssey? Mad how the insides are green and the outer section of the calyx skin is purple, sweet as a puppy jig. shish nice shmoke yesh?

Peace, DST


----------



## quickrip (Jun 8, 2010)

Jig do you come all the way up to blue sky coffee shop to get clones. It seems you are always growing their strains. And if so you must have got there real early man cause I had to get there at 5am to get the purple kush and green cush(aka green crack) that I wanted. Just curious cause thats a long trek for ya.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 9, 2010)

Guest999 said:


> That Odyssey looks great. Yeah on subcools website, tgagenetics, he has it listed as 60-70 days, says it will have lots of purp. Looking at your pics im thinking they probably would have purpled up with another week or two. Good to hear it is some good smoke though, I'm growing out some vortex right now to find the pheno I want.


Oops. I can't imagine it getting any stonger. It's indica enough as I harvested, so I'm pretty happy. So much for the purple too. No worries though, I'm not selling it or anything. 



DST said:


> Fantastic, would love a close up of the purple looking bud, the Odyssey? Mad how the insides are green and the outer section of the calyx skin is purple, sweet as a puppy jig. shish nice shmoke yesh?
> 
> Peace, DST


Haven't tried smoking the odyssey yet. Love the querkle though. It's heavy hitting. Had wife take some pics with her new D60... she's still figuring out how to use it, so not the best pics, but oh well.



quickrip said:


> Jig do you come all the way up to blue sky coffee shop to get clones. It seems you are always growing their strains. And if so you must have got there real early man cause I had to get there at 5am to get the purple kush and green cush(aka green crack) that I wanted. Just curious cause thats a long trek for ya.


I get's my clones from a place in West Hollywood that get's oaksterdam clones delivered. Here's the selection... (changes almost daily): http://lamedicalmarijuana.com/CuttingSelection.html

Odyssey pics:


----------



## DTR (Jun 9, 2010)

thats were i got my odyssey i hope they are still open after all this bs about clubs and where they are located

and holy crap dude thats some sic looking shots was the purple in the odyssey just from the cold?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 9, 2010)

That purp is from the genetics. It's a different kind of purple from the cold. And yeah man... LAPCG will always be open. The are one ofthe few non-shady places.


----------



## Jay_normous (Jun 9, 2010)

As you would say in Ireland..

You're a feckin legend...!!

Nice one lad, had a great read..


----------



## PANGcake (Jun 10, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> That purp is from the genetics. It's a different kind of purple from the cold. And yeah man... LAPCG will always be open. The are one ofthe few non-shady places.


Some has purp from genetics, some get from cold, if not it's the first sign of over nuting, if ya not totally burnt a plant. Fan leaf stalks show redness first due to over nuting, that's how I check my plants...seldom I over nute so bd that a tip gets burnt. Just a tip to ya'll who didn't know 

And to U Jigs, gratz to a harvest! Nugs looking guud even though U went through all kinds of sh*t! World cup soccer starting tomorrow, I'm all hyped...think I need some Ritalin...! haha

//peace, Pc


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 10, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> Some has purp from genetics, some get from cold, if not it's the first sign of over nuting, if ya not totally burnt a plant. Fan leaf stalks show redness first due to over nuting, that's how I check my plants...seldom I over nute so bd that a tip gets burnt. Just a tip to ya'll who didn't know
> 
> And to U Jigs, gratz to a harvest! Nugs looking guud even though U went through all kinds of sh*t! World cup soccer starting tomorrow, I'm all hyped...think I need some Ritalin...! haha
> 
> //peace, Pc


I'm so jacked up for the world cup. Me and my wife have a tradition of makeing a big wall chart with the groups and the bracket, complete with country flags and all. And because I'm not only obsessed, but also because I have a lot of time I make it a point to try to watch every single game of the tournament. I can't get enough.

GO USA!

Oh... and unfortunately, we have a pair or tickets to a game on Monday. They will be in the will call ticket booth at the Johanasburg soccer stadium. Frickin sucks they couldn't be used by someone. Just a waste. And sad we don't even get the paper tickets to keep as suveneirs. At least we didn't spend $500 on them. Oh wait..... damn. We did. Oops. Fortunately, I beleive in karma, and with that I beleive we will be blessed by the gods of football. Either in this world cup or the next. Who's going to brazil in 2014?


----------



## PANGcake (Jun 10, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I'm so jacked up for the world cup. Me and my wife have a tradition of makeing a big wall chart with the groups and the bracket, complete with country flags and all. And because I'm not only obsessed, but also because I have a lot of time I make it a point to try to watch every single game of the tournament. I can't get enough.
> 
> GO USA!
> 
> Oh... and unfortunately, we have a pair or tickets to a game on Monday. They will be in the will call ticket booth at the Johanasburg soccer stadium. Frickin sucks they couldn't be used by someone. Just a waste. And sad we don't even get the paper tickets to keep as suveneirs. At least we didn't spend $500 on them. Oh wait..... damn. We did. Oops. Fortunately, I beleive in karma, and with that I beleive we will be blessed by the gods of football. Either in this world cup or the next. Who's going to brazil in 2014?


Is there by any chance possibility to hand them over? I would go in an instant...PM me SAP!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice work Jig! I love the harvest pics. It's funny you are glad when it's done, but then you can't wait for the next one. lol The buds look amazing though man.


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2010)

hey Jig, exciting day today, first game of the WK (pronounced Vey Ka) as we call is in Clog land. Gonna be a real buz, and what a bummer about the tickets and your trip (but hey, you did have a cool adventure in Europe!!) BTW, the tickets can only be collected by the person who bought them as far as I am aware, so I don't think they are easy to transfer. Gonna send you something cool by email, if you got a printer perhaps you can use that as well....

Take it easy bru, 

Bafana bafana!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 11, 2010)

DST said:


> hey Jig, exciting day today, first game of the WK (pronounced Vey Ka) as we call is in Clog land. Gonna be a real buz, and what a bummer about the tickets and your trip (but hey, you did have a cool adventure in Europe!!) BTW, the tickets can only be collected by the person who bought them as far as I am aware, so I don't think they are easy to transfer. Gonna send you something cool by email, if you got a printer perhaps you can use that as well....
> 
> Take it easy bru,
> 
> ...


The fix is in! What the hell was that off sides call. I can hear mexico screaming from my house. Grrrrrrrrr

It is indeed exciting day. Bit of a shame I am not in Joburg right now, but I do have a new TV to watch the matches on. The tickets are too much of a loss. Like I said, it's really a tithe to the football establishment. May our American boys be blessed. Gonna make those English punks look like the bums they are, lol.

Power, speed, and luck with South Afirca, USA, and the Nedarlans.

Who's everyone calling to win?

EDIT: good game. bad goal given up though.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey guys... I'm jarring up some more of the dried goods. So far I have 6 ounces and I feel like I'm just over halfway. I guess it's gonna turn out to be a good harvest after all. Maybe 10-12 oz's. I am counting the buds I'm tossing in the hash pile... so I will have only 70-80% of the weight I report to smoke. It's good though.

And for sure it is funny raiderfan. My house just feels empty without some little (or big) plants in it. When I think of rushing out and buying clones... I think to the pm nightmare and figure I'll wait till things are ready.


----------



## kevin (Jun 11, 2010)

hey jig, that's a sweet harvest, have you tried any butter yet? my hash bags have gotten dusty since learning how to make it. what's next on your grow list?


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> The fix is in! What the hell was that off sides call. I can hear mexico screaming from my house. Grrrrrrrrr
> 
> It is indeed exciting day. Bit of a shame I am not in Joburg right now, but I do have a new TV to watch the matches on. The tickets are too much of a loss. Like I said, it's really a tithe to the football establishment. May our American boys be blessed. Gonna make those English punks look like the bums they are, lol.
> 
> ...


sure was a good game, better than the French vs Uruguay game...

big day tomorrow guys, good luck to all.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 12, 2010)

DeeeZaaam That is the sticky icky icky cmon back. Nice one jig 1bmm peace


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 17, 2010)

thanks mason man.

Final numbers.... Querkle: 10 and 3/4 oz.
Odyssey: 10 grams

I'm loving the smoke. and the world cup. how about n. korea?


----------



## mr west (Jun 17, 2010)

congrats on the haul jig mate, that querkle is a top medi smoke for sure. Not for the faint hearted lol


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 17, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Final numbers.... Querkle: 10 and 3/4 oz.
> Odyssey: 10 grams


Very nice !!!


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> thanks mason man.
> 
> Final numbers.... Querkle: 10 and 3/4 oz.
> Odyssey: 10 grams
> ...


Bit weird the old NKorea...lets hope they don't get through and draw South Korea!!! omg!!!

One of their start players was born in Japan, lives in Japan, and has never really lived in North Korea...I believe he was the bloke crying to the national anthem....

My old man told me a joke so please don't lambast me for being nationalistic, racist or whatever...it's a joke....and a pretty bad one.

So why do the North Korean fans not celebrate when their team score?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
It's pretty hard to jump around when you're handcuffed together.


----------



## PANGcake (Jun 18, 2010)

DST said:


> Bit weird the old NKorea...lets hope they don't get through and draw South Korea!!! omg!!!
> 
> One of their start players was born in Japan, lives in Japan, and has never really lived in North Korea...I believe he was the bloke crying to the national anthem....
> 
> ...


Hehe...I just read today that 4 NKorean players are missing. First thought I had when I saw NKorea in the WC was: How many are gonna go missing when it's time to go back?

Btw Jigs, USA just scored 1-2...hope they can come back


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> Hehe...I just read today that 4 NKorean players are missing. First thought I had when I saw NKorea in the WC was: How many are gonna go missing when it's time to go back?
> 
> Btw Jigs, USA just scored 1-2...hope they can come back


Serious, 4 are missing, ahahahaha, that's made my Sunday morning. Run Forest run!!!

Quality comeback from the US, props for the team spirit!!!! They should have kept with the the 3 at the back for the last 15 though, and the disallowed goal had absolutely nothing wrong with it!!


----------



## vertise (Jun 20, 2010)

what size light are you using. I know you say you sold your 400 watt and have some 250's and 150's left. but througout your grow did you just use a 250 watter.


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2010)

Jig used a 1000 watter....like the title of the thread, hehe

EDIT: Jig, sorry, just up early on a Sunday so hope you don't mind me clarifying that!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> congrats on the haul jig mate, that querkle is a top medi smoke for sure. Not for the faint hearted lol


Thanks a lot my friend. It is stong for sure... makes my other smokes seem a little weak. And that's saying something.



Hulk Nugs said:


> Very nice !!!


Thanks bro... I hope you are proud.



DST said:


> So why do the North Korean fans not celebrate when their team score?
> .
> .
> .
> ...


hahaha... that's funny.



PANGcake said:


> Hehe...I just read today that 4 NKorean players are missing. First thought I had when I saw NKorea in the WC was: How many are gonna go missing when it's time to go back?
> 
> Btw Jigs, USA just scored 1-2...hope they can come back


That's wild they are just taking off like that. I guess when you can smell freedom you run! And yeah man... I'm proud of my us boys. If only they could keep a clean sheet they would be a threat to win it all. (maybe not a big threat)



DST said:


> Serious, 4 are missing, ahahahaha, that's made my Sunday morning. Run Forest run!!!
> 
> Quality comeback from the US, props for the team spirit!!!! They should have kept with the the 3 at the back for the last 15 though, and the disallowed goal had absolutely nothing wrong with it!!


Not sure what the deal with that call was. pretty much a joke in my mind. It's been interesting watching the sports media cover the story. The us players just want to move on, but the casual american sports fan is outraged and the media is going with the outrage. It's funny though because the players and coaches aren't playing along, they just say it is what it is. Then the commentators say "never mind what the players say... let's break it down more", lol.



vertise said:


> what size light are you using. I know you say you sold your 400 watt and have some 250's and 150's left. but througout your grow did you just use a 250 watter.


Veg was with a 250w. Started flower for 2 and 1/2 weeks with a 250w. Changed for a 1000w to finish out the grow. I can't wait to veg with a 1000w.... gonna be nuts.



DST said:


> Jig used a 1000 watter....like the title of the thread, hehe
> 
> EDIT: Jig, sorry, just up early on a Sunday so hope you don't mind me clarifying that!


Always a pleasure to have you answer for me bru


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2010)

The deal with the 3 at the back call was that the Manager changed the dynamic of the team by moving it back into a more defensive formation...thats all. But hey, they still scored again (even though it was disallowed.) Hope all is good in the hood bru.


----------



## dasmo (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi, love you all and excellent tubes.. I'm in the process of my own closet, flooded vertical tube system so this of particular interest to me.
I haven't read this whole thing yet but searching for 'dimensions' in this thread didn't get any hits.
Are the dimensions for this closet space known?

Thanx all and keep pushing those limits! =D


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 24, 2010)

its around a 2x2x7 rought estimate. Very well done for the space!!!

Key not is a nice big CFM fan for outtake !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Still need to chime in every once in awhile Jig. Any Good news going on in your life?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 25, 2010)

dasmo said:


> Hi, love you all and excellent tubes.. I'm in the process of my own closet, flooded vertical tube system so this of particular interest to me.
> I haven't read this whole thing yet but searching for 'dimensions' in this thread didn't get any hits.
> Are the dimensions for this closet space known?
> 
> Thanx all and keep pushing those limits! =D


Hulk was close. It's 2' deep x 3' wide x 9' tall. I use about 4' of height for the grow space itself. The top is for ballasts, equipment, fans, and ducting. The bottom is for he hydro rez, meters, other stuff. Middle is where the magic happens.

Let me know if you have any other questions.



Hulk Nugs said:


> its around a 2x2x7 rought estimate. Very well done for the space!!!
> 
> Key not is a nice big CFM fan for outtake !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Still need to chime in every once in awhile Jig. Any Good news going on in your life?


Yep yep. I have a 465 cfm 6" inline fan sucking the hot air off the light and the warm air out the room strait to the outside. Lucky I don't have neighbors to worry about the smell.

Good news? Hell yeah.... USA made it to the knockout round of the world cup. WOOO HOOO.

Oh.... also have some brand new baby racoons in the neighborhood. So yeah... things are looking up here.

[youtube]kM_lrixNhHc[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 25, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Any Good news going on in your life?


Mrs. Jig is PREGNANT!!!!

We're so excited. I'm so excited. I've wanted a kid for so long. I'm 31 now and I always thought I would be a dad when I was 21 or 22. I wouldn't have been that good of a dad then, so I guess things work out.... But it's been so long I been waiting. It just makes me so happy. I don't even know what to say.

I really thank many of you on here who have wished us well and have been encouraging in this. I can't say thanks enough.

I'm so in love with life rignt now. I'm so thankful. I'm gonna have a little one in a few months.

peace to all the moms and dads out there. (peace to the rest too)




I love you guys.


----------



## genuity (Jun 25, 2010)

you must be craaaaaaaaaazy,out there with them coons like that.
good [email protected]#t.
congrats on the gift of life.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 25, 2010)

Congratulations on the baby bump, i know you and your wife will be great parents, and heorshe already has a few brothers and sisters to play with cats are going to love the new edition to!!

Keep us updated !!


----------



## kevin (Jun 25, 2010)

congrats to you and the misses!!! i'm so happy for you guys.


----------



## quickrip (Jun 25, 2010)

I cant imagine life now without my baby girl. So happy for you and your family.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 26, 2010)

so yea since i saw you on right now i want to see if the wheels are rolling in your head!

Whats going on for the next run when you do it anything going in that brain of yours yet?


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Mrs. Jig is PREGNANT!!!!
> 
> We're so excited. I'm so excited. I've wanted a kid for so long. I'm 31 now and I always thought I would be a dad when I was 21 or 22. I wouldn't have been that good of a dad then, so I guess things work out.... But it's been so long I been waiting. It just makes me so happy. I don't even know what to say.
> 
> ...


Awesome buddy!!! You know there's mad love coming from over here!!! Congratulations!

Nice racoons, growly little things!! I also got some good news bud. WIll PM ya.

Laters,

Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 27, 2010)

genuity said:


> you must be craaaaaaaaaazy,out there with them coons like that.
> good [email protected]#t.
> congrats on the gift of life.


Once we had a bear coming around the coons didn't scare me anymore. And Thanks.



Hulk Nugs said:


> Congratulations on the baby bump, i know you and your wife will be great parents, and heorshe already has a few brothers and sisters to play with cats are going to love the new edition to!!
> 
> Keep us updated !!


Yeah, the cats will have fun I think. We've had a couple babies over to the house and the kitties and the babies got along real well. I'll keep you guys posted for sure.



kevin said:


> congrats to you and the misses!!! i'm so happy for you guys.


Thanks a lot kevin. I really appreciate it.



quickrip said:


> I cant imagine life now without my baby girl. So happy for you and your family.


Thanks a lot my friend. I can't wait to be a dad too.



Hulk Nugs said:


> so yea since i saw you on right now i want to see if the wheels are rolling in your head!
> 
> Whats going on for the next run when you do it anything going in that brain of yours yet?


I'm thinking 2 levels of tubes. 3 plants per level. Get a bigger water pump. Build things right this time, not sitting on a table. Veg and flower with the 1000w. For the strain I'm thinking about that XJ-13 (I think). It's Jack Herrer x Something. Apparently it's really good smoke and a giant yeilder. Can't beat that combo.

I don't know when I'll get started. The leadership program I'm in is taking a lot of my time and attention and I don't want to have another half assed grow with PM problems and shit... so I'm gonna wait till I can do a good job. 

I should start construction soon. Thanks for staying on me about progress.


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2010)

good work jigfresh. Congratulations of the fertilization of the human female lol. I know how u feel regarding the pm bolloxs. Nothing i do seems to shift it even huttuing down didnt help. Im at my wits end lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 27, 2010)

Germany sure does look good. Also seems like the ref squad who bungled the us matches, is reffing this match as well. What a joke on that non-goal.

Is germany really this good or is england that bad. I guess a combo of both.

Happy sunday ya'll


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2010)

england was shit and germany deserved the win. Was unfortunate that the ref didnt see a clear goal but that wouldnt of helpped much lol


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> england was shit and germany deserved the win. Was unfortunate that the ref didnt see a clear goal but that wouldnt of helpped much lol


I think it would have been a different game if they had allowed that goal...but overall Germany seemed the better team, and I only watched the highlights which I guess were stacked in Englands favour since it was the BBC......

Ah well, hopefully the Tartan Army can make it to Brasil!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 28, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Mrs. Jig is PREGNANT!!!!
> 
> We're so excited. I'm so excited. I've wanted a kid for so long. I'm 31 now and I always thought I would be a dad when I was 21 or 22. I wouldn't have been that good of a dad then, so I guess things work out.... But it's been so long I been waiting. It just makes me so happy. I don't even know what to say.
> 
> ...


Hey Jig i know ive already told Ya but Big CONGRATS to you and Mrs Jig. Been hella busy gotta catch up on your thread some. Peace ole pal 1bmm


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 28, 2010)

looks like u got sun germination to do brotha. congrats


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 30, 2010)

CONGRATS !!!!!!!! That is awesome man. Kids have a way of giving your life meaning, I am so stoked for you buddy.


----------



## WWShadow (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey Jigfresh, awesome thread! learned a lot. I have a question on the dam, did you set the section it is in with glue or is it adjustable in any way? also I found you can get the gasketed couplings for about $9.00 a piece for 4". it's sdr35 pipe: https://keithspecialty.com/dwv.gasketed_sewer_main.htm
I read somewhere on the page that it will also fit same size pvc.
That Heath Robinson is a genius!!!!


----------



## Ray Fox (Jul 13, 2010)

View attachment 1042774

Jig old buddy!

Glad to see you're close to that mountain of weed you've always wanted. Looks like you been up to some fine work.  

Ray Fox is back man and I've got another grow going. Pics soon. Peace!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 20, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Hey Jig i know ive already told Ya but Big CONGRATS to you and Mrs Jig. Been hella busy gotta catch up on your thread some. Peace ole pal 1bmm


Thanks a lot bud. I'm super stoked.



BooMeR242 said:


> looks like u got sun germination to do brotha. congrats


Thanks bro. Sorry to see you gone from RIU. Wonder if you will see this?



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> CONGRATS !!!!!!!! That is awesome man. Kids have a way of giving your life meaning, I am so stoked for you buddy.


I feel as thought my life has greatly changed already. I'm looking forward to being a dad like you!



WWShadow said:


> Hey Jigfresh, awesome thread! learned a lot. I have a question on the dam, did you set the section it is in with glue or is it adjustable in any way? also I found you can get the gasketed couplings for about $9.00 a piece for 4". it's sdr35 pipe: https://keithspecialty.com/dwv.gasketed_sewer_main.htm
> I read somewhere on the page that it will also fit same size pvc.
> That Heath Robinson is a genius!!!!


The dam I had was not adjustable in any way. I ended up having to rip it out becuase the roots built up behind it and it totally clogged the pipes. The roots got pretty serious. Thnks for the link hook up. That looks like the business. My stuff started leaking a little and was not adjustable in any way. Would have liked that link a few months ago, lol. Thanks for the interest.



Ray Fox said:


> Jig old buddy!
> 
> Glad to see you're close to that mountain of weed you've always wanted. Looks like you been up to some fine work.
> 
> Ray Fox is back man and I've got another grow going. Pics soon. Peace!


Good to see you my friend. And yeah... my mountain of weed is quite sizable at the moment.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 20, 2010)

So true man, as soon as you know your gonna be a daddy, it is a complete head change. When he/she first lands in your arms it is a life changer. Such an exciting time man.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 20, 2010)

So what are you growing next?


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> So what are you growing next?


Little Human Jig beings by all accounts, hehe.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 21, 2010)

So you put the growing on hold for a while?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 22, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> So true man, as soon as you know your gonna be a daddy, it is a complete head change. When he/she first lands in your arms it is a life changer. Such an exciting time man.


I can't wait. Due date near the end of February. Pretty close to my bday. Should be a blast!



Integra21 said:


> So what are you growing next?


I've been looking at xj-13... or whatever it's called. Something like that. Supposed to be really great high and great yeild. Not sure what else there is to shoot for.



DST said:


> Little Human Jig beings by all accounts, hehe.


Let's hope the ultrasound was accurate and I'm only growing one little jig. I would have my hands full with 2 or 3.



Integra21 said:


> So you put the growing on hold for a while?


I am putting growing on hold for the time being. Lots going on in life. Between the little growing thing, this leadership program I am in, and dealing with my sobriety  I don't know where growing fits in at the moment. I will grow again. I at least want to harvest before the little one lands. Not sure if I'll be smoking the fruits of my labor though.  We'll see.

You guys aren't gonna be mad at me if I stop smoking are you?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 22, 2010)

Jig, my brotha, you do what gives you peace man. I don't consider marijuana a chemically addictive drug, but it is a gateway for some. I grew up with alcholism and drug addiction in my home as a kid, so I have a great understanding of addictions. I went the other way myself and didn't try any drugs until I was 26. I went through the gammit and fortunaley do not have addictive personality. I just started smoking bud last year when it was recommended by a Doctor. Anyway, kinda rambling, but my point is you do what is best for you and your family and if people I have issue with that, then fuck em'. I have never been a judgemental person and don't worry much about what others think of my own personal decisions. I ain't made at ya, I got nothin but love for ya man.


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> You guys aren't gonna be mad at me if I stop smoking are you?


As long as Uncle D's got something to smoke when he visits...you can do what you like mate. I'll smoke it all for ya....I don't discriminate against non smokers!!! hehehehe


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 22, 2010)

DST said:


> As long as Uncle D's got something to smoke when he visits...you can do what you like mate. I'll smoke it all for ya....I don't discriminate against non smokers!!! hehehehe


Anyone visiting from overseas get's special treatment.  I think I could puff a j or two wit'cha. The biggest issue at the moment is the realization I had a couple weeks ago... that I have no way of coping with an emotional situation without a mind altering substance. Never mind the fact I haven't taken more than a day off in over 5 years. And even then it was a forced dry spell as I was traveling. I think the longest I've gone without smoking in the past 10 years is 3 days.


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Anyone visiting from overseas get's special treatment.  I think I could puff a j or two wit'cha. The biggest issue at the moment is the realization I had a couple weeks ago... that I have no way of coping with an emotional situation without a mind altering substance. Never mind the fact I haven't taken more than a day off in over 5 years. And even then it was a forced dry spell as I was traveling. I think the longest I've gone without smoking in the past 10 years is 3 days.


That's why it's nice to go away for a couple of weeks and have a break....Just now I am getting more stoned than a teenager after two weeks of basically stopping smoking. Running my own business and having to make decisions, these are things that I definitely don't do when I am stoned...it has it's place which is where you want to be at with MJ. It's only quiet times when the sun is blazing that I consider lighting one up first thing.......today being one of those days!! haha


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 22, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Jig, my brotha, you do what gives you peace man. I don't consider marijuana a chemically addictive drug, but it is a gateway for some. I grew up with alcholism and drug addiction in my home as a kid, so I have a great understanding of addictions. I went the other way myself and didn't try any drugs until I was 26. I went through the gammit and fortunaley do not have addictive personality. I just started smoking bud last year when it was recommended by a Doctor. Anyway, kinda rambling, but my point is you do what is best for you and your family and if people I have issue with that, then fuck em'. I have never been a judgemental person and don't worry much about what others think of my own personal decisions. I ain't made at ya, I got nothin but love for ya man.


I don't think mj is chemically addicting either. But in my case very habit forming. When I fly to England, I smoke like a chimney before I enter the airport... then I count down the minutes until I can smoke in London. It's like I've been living for the next smoke. I don't necessarily think that's a bad thing... just not something I want in my life. I had it pretty bad with alcohol. I have the liver damage to prove it (had liver damage at 25). When I was 16, I was drinking 2 - 40's... or a fifth of whiskey, for the night. I even hid bottles from my friends so they wouldn't know how much I was drinking. Or that I was drinking at all. Oh... I got started drinking bottles of Red Sangria... you know the big jug's with the handle on the neck. One of those got me going for the punk show's I went to. Was talking to a friend the other day and we agreed, we don't see the point of 1 beer. I mean really. If I ever drank... I had at least 3. And even then, that was just a shitty night. A good night was me drinking other people under the table... and you couldn't tell I was more than buzzing. I don't think it helped I can hold my liquor either. I'm sure my body would have appreciated throwing some of that stuff up once in a while.

So yeah. I'm an alcoholic. Don't think mj is the evil alcohol is. I just think I don't stand a chance figuring things out when I'm stoned 24/7.

Thanks for what you said.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 22, 2010)

DST said:


> That's why it's nice to go away for a couple of weeks and have a break....Just now I am getting more stoned than a teenager after two weeks of basically stopping smoking. Running my own business and having to make decisions, these are things that I definitely don't do when I am stoned...it has it's place which is where you want to be at with MJ. It's only quiet times when the sun is blazing that I consider lighting one up first thing.......today being one of those days!! haha


Last week I took about 36 hours off. Dude... just that little time and my tolerance plummeted. I can't even imagine smoking some hash at the moment. I all of a sudden feel like one of the people I snicker at when they can't smoke like a champ. Guess I'll have to change my tune on that front, haha.

And about picking your times to smoke. I've never had that either. Sounds like something to grow into. I just want to be high all the time. Even when I'm high... I want to be high-er. Haven't been a fan of reality since about 14. It's interesting feeling it again. The other day I woke up completely clear headed. Felt very strange indeed.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 22, 2010)

Well good for you man, I am proud of you. Addiction is a nasty desease and it takes a lot of courage to hit it head on. The key is eliminating those people that don't respect what your doing from your life. I think this was the hardest thing for my mom. She was a wonderful person, but died at 56 ( 4 years ago) from sclerosus of the liver. She had been clean for 20 years, but had abused her liver so bad in the 60's and 70's that she didn't get to meet her grandaughter. I only share this with you, because that head change we were talking about. When parenting I always think to myself " what would I want my dad to do"( I didn't know my dad). I got custody of my boys 10 years ago and it was the best thing to happen to me. Without them, and the resposibility I felt to them, who knows where or of I would be now. They grounded me and made me want to be a better person. Use that love you have for that baby as your motivation to be the best man you can and you will be a wonderful father. 
Anyway, back to the growing thing. I will look forward to the last grow before the kido comes, so I will stay scribed to this one until you start your next one. Good vibes your way and much props to you.


----------



## Ray Fox (Jul 23, 2010)

Congratulations Jig! That must be such a great feeling. And don't worry, your trade from pot to parenthood will give you a stronger sense of life purpose and push you to concentrate on new responsibilities but also new life adventures! Plus not smoking will eventually lower your tolerance, so when you do smoke it will be even more special of an experience. 

So congrats man, relish in the gifts you're given. Nobody here would fault ya.


----------



## quickrip (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah dude youve just been given the greatest blessing there is on the planet. With that to look forward to weed is like a small nothing. Who cares what anyone else thinks anyway. Make a good life for that child of yours, everything else is not near as important as it use to be. Just wait till you see your baby for the first time, oh man what a feeling. I couldnt speak for about a full minute, and I never shut up. Haha. Dont get me wrong I love my grow shed but Id burn it to the ground if that would benefit my little 2 yr old girl. Congrats again man.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks again guys. I'm stoked about this fatherhood thing. I know I've had a blast raising plants... it's been the most rewarding thing I've ever done. I can't imagine raising a little person. I feel lucky to even be allowed the opportunity.

I'll be sure to post a link here to the new journal, when things get going. I'll probably do the same as always. Start it up when I begin consturction. HAha, yeah construction. You didn't think I was actually going to run the same set up more than one run. This time though... I'm thinking I'll keep what I make. I'm going to do it right. Make stuff just perfect, so I can just do run after run.

I'm thinking I'm gonna start construction in bout a month. Stay tuned.....


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 2, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks again guys. I'm stoked about this fatherhood thing. I know I've had a blast raising plants... it's been the most rewarding thing I've ever done. I can't imagine raising a little person. I feel lucky to even be allowed the opportunity.
> 
> I'll be sure to post a link here to the new journal, when things get going. I'll probably do the same as always. Start it up when I begin consturction. HAha, yeah construction. You didn't think I was actually going to run the same set up more than one run. This time though... I'm thinking I'll keep what I make. I'm going to do it right. Make stuff just perfect, so I can just do run after run.
> 
> I'm thinking I'm gonna start construction in bout a month. Stay tuned.....


i can always enjoy swinging by any grow show with u jig and see a diff new setup everyfuckntime lol. i know how strenuous that must be but u do pay attention to detail so im sure next setup will be worth watchin again. glad to see things are still goin well and happy. im still lurkin bro keep up the hard work


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 2, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> i can always enjoy swinging by any grow show with u jig and see a diff new setup everyfuckntime lol. i know how strenuous that must be but u do pay attention to detail so im sure next setup will be worth watchin again. glad to see things are still goin well and happy. im still lurkin bro keep up the hard work


I was actually just thinking about you this morning my friend. I checked out your thcfarmer journal... so I'm lurking too. Glad to hear from you. I would say, I hope all is well... but knowing you, I'm sure it is all good.

Thanks for stopping by and saying hello. Much appreciated.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 2, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I was actually just thinking about you this morning my friend. I checked out your thcfarmer journal... so I'm lurking too. Glad to hear from you. I would say, I hope all is well... but knowing you, I'm sure it is all good.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by and saying hello. Much appreciated.


things are growin well of course  hope u swing by from time to time but ill be on RIU still soakin up info, i even plan to be bak one day but shhhh dont tell anyone haha


----------



## fishindog (Aug 2, 2010)

Jig!!!!! I really like how things have been going for you, I havent been on here in forever and am just letting you know I like what your doing A++


----------



## cerberus (Aug 6, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Last week I took about 36 hours off. Dude... just that little time and my tolerance plummeted. I can't even imagine smoking some hash at the moment. I all of a sudden feel like one of the people I snicker at when they can't smoke like a champ. Guess I'll have to change my tune on that front, haha.
> 
> And about picking your times to smoke. I've never had that either. Sounds like something to grow into. I just want to be high all the time. Even when I'm high... I want to be high-er. Haven't been a fan of reality since about 14. It's interesting feeling it again. The other day I woke up completely clear headed. Felt very strange indeed.


yeah man I have been there.. relizing I hadn't smoked all the day before, and that realization was made because I woke up in the morning all discombobulated and almost sureal state.. being sober.. its almost as good as it is bad  Good luck man, it is deffinitly a good thing, back away for a while get your bearings and with the paradigm shift of a little one coming into your life, its a great chance to reorganize. much love brotha and keep fighting the good fight.

on a forum note: sick grow man! especially for it being so experimental! you got the skills that pays the bills for sure =)


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Jig i too have had to put down all my favorite pass times. Right now being one of those times. I have 4 kids at the moment. My girl has 2 boys who are terrors they are with us every other week, I have a daughter who is 10 who is here for the summer on top of my lil son cojo who is 16 months. Its hard to jugle all the family life/Job/grow and chill time. Damn i know brother. I love weed as much as everbody but like D said priorities first. Any hows jig you can always count on me smoker or not bru. More for me hehe. Your one of the coolest personalities ive met on riu and id be honered to meet ya some day homie. Maybe we can oust DST and a few others to a US holiday or vacation however you like. 

On another note im totally loving those stunning mountain pics you shared with us. Looks like paradise in the clouds. Peace and wish the best of luck with the mini jig. peace 1bmm


----------



## wonderblunder (Aug 22, 2010)

Wish I had been watching closer here..... Congrats on the new edition to the fam.... Congrats on the harvest.... and by the way, you take some of the best pictures around...... macro baby.....


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 2, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks again guys. I'm stoked about this fatherhood thing. I know I've had a blast raising plants... it's been the most rewarding thing I've ever done. I can't imagine raising a little person. I feel lucky to even be allowed the opportunity.
> 
> I'll be sure to post a link here to the new journal, when things get going. I'll probably do the same as always. Start it up when I begin consturction. HAha, yeah construction. You didn't think I was actually going to run the same set up more than one run. This time though... I'm thinking I'll keep what I make. I'm going to do it right. Make stuff just perfect, so I can just do run after run.
> 
> I'm thinking I'm gonna start construction in bout a month. Stay tuned.....


You know I will be along for the ride


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 3, 2010)

Congrats Jig..Wow Lots Going On Huh!! Good Luck With everything..ROCK ~ ON!!


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2010)

Always nice to see Jigs thread pop up.....something makes me think that Jig is going to be starting a grow soon.....!?!?!?!?!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 22, 2010)

A lil birdy told me hes gearing up D


----------



## ColoradoDank420 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ah I was so late to the other threads. Count me in for the next go around. You inspired me to grow for myself and my neighbor with cancer, she's to old to get an mmj card, so I sacked up and started growing, and now I supply her with meds. Under the table if you catch my drift . Anyways congrats on the baby and the bountiful harvests.
Mile High Love
-Vince


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the love guys.

Hey ColoradoDank or shall I say Vince... nice to 'meet' you. You are just in time for the new gow. Thanks for the well wishes. Back at you.

Took a while, but here's the new thread - https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/393811-jigfreshs-closet-flooded-tube-vert.html


----------



## The Monkey King (Dec 21, 2010)

Jigga who Jigga fresh...Fallinghigh here looking good, like the 4", like the purps....how is the space queen cross comparable to strait erkle


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 21, 2010)

The Monkey King said:


> Jigga who Jigga fresh...Fallinghigh here looking good, like the 4", like the purps....how is the space queen cross comparable to strait erkle


I'm not sure... don't think I've ever had strait erkle. Not much help I know.

Also I'm bumping the new thread link just so folks know it's there. Feel free to keep posting on this thread too. New Thread: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/393811-jigfreshs-closet-flooded-tube-vert.html


----------

